# Berlin- recommendations, tips, things to do and see, clubs and bars etc



## maya (Feb 14, 2005)

-Ok, we've just decided to go to Berlin for the summer holiday,
all the travelling/practical stuff is sorted, but we're looking for cool places to visit, preferrably stuff that isn't too "touristy" (we hate that!)  ,
i.e.:
bars, cafés, record/bookstores, concert venues, clubs, markets, odd small museums or galleries or "arty" stuff, anything unusual and fun and interesting, really...  
(oh,and places that aren't that expensive...we're kind of stretched our budget a little bit already)
...we'll try and ask around friends etc. to get a few tips and hints, but i'm sure you lovely helpful urbanites have even more first-hand knowledge and exciting info to share!  
...anyone? (happy for all answers)


----------



## Isambard (Feb 14, 2005)

A cool place to start would be "Suche Funktion"    

There's been quite a few threads on Berlin recently!  

Is it me or is berlin getting to be a real popular travellers destination again.


----------



## oisleep (Feb 14, 2005)

there certainly has



we need a berlin forum!


----------



## maya (Feb 14, 2005)

(have no idea, with us it's just that we've always wanted to go there...but haven't had any money to make our plans into reality before now  )


----------



## maya (Feb 14, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> there certainly has
> 
> 
> 
> we need a berlin forum!


...  
-ah, but maybe someone has a new and fresh tip that aren't mentioned in the other threads?


----------



## districtline (Feb 21, 2005)

yay i'm moving down to berlin in june.

can't wait!

prenzlauer berg, here i come.


----------



## districtline (Feb 21, 2005)

so i think there should be a u75 berlin meet up sometime after that...


----------



## oisleep (Feb 21, 2005)

you can moderate the new berlin forum an all!

what you going to do in berlin?


----------



## districtline (Feb 22, 2005)

spent last autumn in berlin and realised that it has to be my new home, great city.

and it all fits perfectly with me writing my combined bachelor/masters thesis next term which i might as well be doing in berlin. so now i've got my income sorted out until christmas and i'll be spending my days writing. and my evenings/nights in east berlin bars.

what a grand life it's going to be   

berlin forum, yes!


----------



## maya (Feb 26, 2005)

-cool, i've been thinking of moving there for a while now, too,
 if that can be combined with my BA's, that is-
-we should meet up sometime, then!


----------



## districtline (Mar 3, 2005)

it can always be combined with you studies, just ask me    lectures arent compulsory you know   

u75 berlin meet-up, it's going to happen. i can feel it


----------



## fishfingerer (Mar 9, 2005)

Feed the birdies at jannowitzbrucke. 







Thinking of moving to Berlin in the autumn.


----------



## Isambard (Mar 9, 2005)

Saupreiß'n!     

But I will cross the Weißwurst grenze to come up for a UrbaNacht in Berlin!


----------



## districtline (Mar 11, 2005)

grtho said:
			
		

> Saupreiß'n!
> 
> But I will cross the Weißwurst grenze to come up for a UrbaNacht in Berlin!




there might be a kein wessis rule though


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 21, 2005)

*Urb in Berlin, August & September*

Guten Tag

Any day now I'm quitting work and going back into full-time education in October so thought it be a good time for a long break. So I'm planning to spend six weeks this summer just loitering round Berlin having fun and soaking up the atmosphere.. (and trying to learn some Deutsche too) 

First off, I am looking for somewhere cheap in lively neighbourhood from mid august to end sept. My sister recommends Mitte or Prenzlauer Berg which sounds about right. I'm expecting a fair few friends to visit so wanted either a 2 bedrm place or a 1 bed with big living space. budget of around 500 euros.  If you have any advice or suggestions, I'd be most grateful. 

Secondly, who wants come visit me?


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Jun 21, 2005)

500EUR for Mitte or Prenzlauer Berg for 75 sq m may be pushing it a bit but certainly sounds feasible for Friedrictstein (just East of Alex, off Karl Marx Alee and Frankfurter Allee).

Best bet is to pick up the local papers. Bear in mind that a lot of flats in Berlin come unfurnished.


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 21, 2005)

I think although most parts of berlin are going to be very cheap compared to london, mitte is relatively expensive. Freidrichsein is cheap and lovely, although perhaps becoming yuppified...

Kreutsberg seems very cheap (2-bed flats for 400 pcm, apparently), and IMO is a superb place to spend time.


----------



## innit (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't know if you would really want to live in Mitte, bit touristy?  Great place to stay in a hotel on a short break though.  I don't know Berlin that well, but I did quite fall in love with Freidrichshein (sp??) and think that would probably be a much more laidback place to live in for the summer.  Loads of cool bars too...


----------



## onemonkey (Jun 21, 2005)

hmm, mitte was my sister's idea.. maybe she's more yuppie than i thought, doesn't sound as cheap, chaotic and cheerful as I had in mind.. ideally i'm after the berlin equivalent of brixton 


i will take a look at Friedrictstein, Freidrichsein and Freidrichshein


----------



## George & Bill (Jun 21, 2005)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> ideally i'm after the berlin equivalent of brixton



You mean partially yuppified but still with enough problems that it doesn't seem too sanitised   that'll be Freidrichsein all the way


----------



## districtline (Jun 22, 2005)

there are four areas in berlin worthwhile to stay in: mitte, prenzlauer berg, friedrichshain and kreuzberg. mitte's gone a bit expensive lately but has a great location really close to alexanderplatz. p-berg is probably the most 'beautiful' area with its altbaus. quite a few people have moved down from mitte/p berg to the cheaper friedrichshain which is supposed to be 'the new thing'. cheap rents and a great area full of old ddr supporters. lovely   

i'm going to visit a flat(share) in kreuzberg this sunday. the area most likely to remind you of brixton and the only area in berlin where i've seen vandalised u-bahn trains    top area full of turks and anarchists and there's a nice park plus you'll have close to the river and the riverside bars. it is in the west though  , the other areas i mentioned are in the east.

most flats in berlin come unfurnished and furnished flats are generally more expensive, i'd recommend you to look at http://www.easyroommate.com and http://www.studenten-wg.de


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 22, 2005)

I might be coming to Berlin in August for a few days on my way to visit friends in Magdeburg. I'll let you know nearer the time. I used to know a few people in Prenzlauer Berg, but haven't been in touch for a few years. Hopefully they are still around. It's a great area, lovely bars and still quite a few squatted houses.


----------



## Mation (Jun 23, 2005)

Can't help wth accommdation but wahey! I can use this as an excuse to post a link to my Berlin pics  again!   

I had a brief but fabulous time there last summer, staying with a friend of a friend in Prenzlauerberg. Let me know if you want to get in touch with him, onemonkey. He's a really nice bloke (despite the fact that he's a producer) and works for the Berlin equivalent of Captial Radio, and so gets lots of freebies and things, which he was very generous with.

Other things... There's a very good dnb club called Icon of a Saturday night I think, just off Schoenhauser Allee. And if you haven't been already you *must* go to Tachales.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Jul 5, 2005)

My sister is staying in Prenzlauer Berg over the summer and she loves it there. She says accomodation is cheap and easy to find and the whole area is very vibrant, it's very easy to meet new people/friends, the atmospere is open and relaxed... It does seem like a very nice place. But then again, I've never been there myself, yet...

tomas and I will be visiting her in mid-August so don't be surprised if we run in to each other then


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2005)

slowjoe said:
			
		

> You mean partially yuppified but still with enough problems that it doesn't seem too sanitised   that'll be Freidrichsein all the way


----------



## districtline (Jul 8, 2005)

mitte went (partially) yuppified a long time ago, and prenzlauer berg's also getting there. going downhill there.

friedrichshain's definitely doesnt have a problem with yuppies yet. we're still waiting to get warm water here withouth having to use all that coal... yuppies dont like that for some reason. and i'm really starting to get tired of it meself.


----------



## D (Jul 12, 2005)

I am planning a trip to Berlin in early Sep.

Never been to Germany.

I am trying to decide if there is any reason that I should plan to fly back to London from a different city, in case I decide to explore outside Berlin.


----------



## D (Aug 13, 2005)

I am reviving this thread because I'd love some recommendations and, unfortunately, the Rough Guide is a little low on:

theater/performance venues
queer stuff (preferably of the non-horrendously-commercial/cheesey variety)
tasty veggie food
places to dance that are chill/friendly/not big thumping clubs

any English-language listings publications/websites?

I'm staying in Friedrichshain.

Thanks


----------



## fishfingerer (Aug 15, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> any English-language listings publications/websites?


www.exberliner.com is the only english language mag I think, available on news stands.


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 18, 2005)

well, i fly out on tues, 23rd 

since i haven't got round to finding any proper accomodation yet, i've decided to spend first few days in a hostel & make the rest up as i go along

the www.circus-hostel.de at Weinbergsweg seemed the best bet.


----------



## districtline (Aug 19, 2005)

there's the berlin international literature festival in september if you're into that sort of stuff:

http://www.literaturfestival.com/index1_1_14.html


----------



## zora (Aug 19, 2005)

Kreuzberg would get my vote any day as the area to live in.

The Berlin equivalent of Green Lanes.


----------



## districtline (Aug 19, 2005)

i just dont feel turkish enough to live there, tbh.

(or west german).


----------



## rennie (Aug 19, 2005)

why do u have to be turkish to live in a turkish area?


----------



## George & Bill (Aug 20, 2005)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> why do u have to be turkish to live in a turkish area?



because all a-rabs are terrorists, obviously.


----------



## districtline (Aug 20, 2005)

reNnIe said:
			
		

> why do u have to be turkish to live in a turkish area?



you don't, obviously, but it helps if you have any sort of liking of the local culture. the turkish (or arab for that's sake) culture has never really appealed to me. 

lived in another turkish area (in berlin) last year and the local social life consisted of private turkish social clubs which weren't open to people like me. it was quite a boring place to live, tbh. 

and i like it better in the east than in the west, the western part is boring.


----------



## Pie 1 (Aug 23, 2005)

I've just got back from 5 days at a friends, brothers place in Kreuzberg. I had a fucking brilliant time. Berlin's supurb - Enjoy!


----------



## Pieface (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm glad you're finally getting to do this trip after seeing how excited you were by Berlin last year.

I really hope it lives up to all your expectations - have fun


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 24, 2005)

good so far.. landed yesterday evening.. staying in a hostel that is cleaner than my flat and was out til 4:30am last night (admittedly cos it took me 1.5hr to find my way home  )

seen one flat today which was good but not  enough for me.. should be settled in a few days.. then the fun really begins!


----------



## districtline (Aug 24, 2005)

where are you staying?


----------



## innit (Aug 24, 2005)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> staying in a hostel that is cleaner than my flat


  shame on both of you!

good luck with the flat hunting.  Have a beer in the bar at the Kunst-werke for me...


----------



## citydreams (Aug 24, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> shame on both of you!
> 
> good luck with the flat hunting.  Have a beer in the bar at the Kunst-werke for me...



That's clean as in "Free of restrictions or qualifications" or clean as in there's not a big pile of plates preventing you from opening the door?


----------



## liberty (Aug 24, 2005)

UK's loss is Berlin's gain


----------



## onemonkey (Aug 25, 2005)

out until about 6am last night.. i blame the backpackers and the absinthe!
today moved into a flat in Prenzlauer Berg so I can perhaps settle down a bit and have some chance of seeing Berlin by day, doing some work and living long enough to make it home.. although not just yet.. we're hunting down some techno tonight. 

and in any case i might not want to come home 

some photos  http://flickr.com/photos/onemonkey/


----------



## D (Aug 25, 2005)

Excellent.  I think I will be spending much of my time here.


----------



## D (Sep 5, 2005)

See ya later baked potater.


----------



## onemonkey (Sep 6, 2005)

isvicthere's poetry performance at the British Council was spectacular and very well received.. hew kept going strong after that, performing  a few impromptu  songs at the bar we went on to and i left him at around 3 or 4 in the morning talking football and politics with a DDR football fan & poet. at least that's what i assume they were talking about it was all in german 

more photo's here  http://see.onemonkey.org 

D & i failed to meet up today but will have more success tomorrow..

when Grandmaster Flash is also in town.


----------



## D (Sep 7, 2005)

*I would just like to take this moment to say...*

Berlin is a fucking outstanding place.

Over and out.


----------



## Isambard (Sep 7, 2005)

Theres a song, "Immer ein Koffer in Berlin", that one always keeps a suitcase there so you're ready to go back.....


----------



## D (Sep 14, 2005)

*ahhh, Berlin...*


----------



## fishfingerer (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm here. Faírly blitzed. Deadly.


----------



## D (Sep 20, 2005)

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## fishfingerer (Oct 1, 2005)

Well amongst other things, there's a v.cheap bar / free cinema in in my street. Excellent. 

I do step in dogshit a lot however.


----------



## D (Oct 1, 2005)

fishfingerer said:
			
		

> Well amongst other things, there's a v.cheap bar / free cinema in in my street. Excellent.
> 
> I do step in dogshit a lot however.



Can't say that I encountered more dogshit in Berlin than I have in any other city.

Maybe it's just you.


----------



## districtline (Oct 1, 2005)

fishfingerer said:
			
		

> Well amongst other things, there's a v.cheap bar / free cinema in in my street. Excellent.
> 
> I do step in dogshit a lot however.



free cinema? where's that?

friedrichshain is full of dog shit


----------



## fishfingerer (Oct 4, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> Can't say that I encountered more dogshit in Berlin than I have in any other city.
> 
> Maybe it's just you.


  





			
				districtline said:
			
		

> free cinema? where's that?


5 Mainzer Str, Neukölln, fillums on thursdays and sundays.


----------



## mod (Dec 18, 2006)

*Living in Berlin*

Has anyone ever tried this? I'm planning on going over in 6 months with an open mind. Initially for a month but will see what happens.

I dont speak German by tthe way but intend to learn the basics before I go.

I've been to Berlin twice before so know the city it a little bit.


----------



## santa klaus (Dec 18, 2006)

mod said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever tried this?



I did - but then, no big deal - I´m German. Anything in particular you´re interested about?


----------



## Thora (Dec 18, 2006)

I've been living here for a year - moving back to London tomorrow actually.


----------



## mod (Dec 18, 2006)

santa klaus said:
			
		

> I did - but then, no big deal - I´m German. Anything in particular you´re interested about?



What is the realistic possibitity getting work if you only speak English. I'm a web designer by trade.


----------



## santa klaus (Dec 18, 2006)

Puh - I lived in Berlin 10 years ago, 1994-1996. The job situation was described as "terrible" even back then, but I never had trouble to find something. I studied in Berlin, so I only did "McJobs", not really _proper_ work.

Lack of local language skills is always a problem, but (I guess) least so for bartenders and IT people. 

I´m a hostel manager by trade. From what I gather (judging from their websites), some hostels in Berlin _really_ need a web designer. One who speaks _English_.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 21, 2006)

What I want to know is what the taxi prices are like.

Last time I was there (1988) it used to cost about 15DM (£5.50) to go about a mile and a half, so I'm kinda hoping they're not quite so steep now, as I'm planning a visit next year, and as I'm disabled nowadays, public transport and taxis will be quite important.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 21, 2006)

santa klaus said:
			
		

> I´m a hostel manager by trade. From what I gather (judging from their websites), some hostels in Berlin _really_ need a web designer. One who speaks _English_.



Having been scouring the hostel and pension websites ourselves, my wife and I have both come to that conclusion too!


----------



## rekil (Dec 21, 2006)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> What I want to know is what the taxi prices are like.
> 
> Last time I was there (1988) it used to cost about 15DM (£5.50) to go about a mile and a half, so I'm kinda hoping they're not quite so steep now, as I'm planning a visit next year, and as I'm disabled nowadays, public transport and taxis will be quite important.


I've been living in Berlin for over a year (although i'm not there right this minute) and the taxis are fairly cheap. I rarely need to use them as the public transport is so good and otherwise I like to walk but I think they cost roughly between €1.50 and €2.50 per km, a short trip (under 2km) costs €3. The ubahn and trams run all night on fridays and saturdays and there are plenty of night buses during the week.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 26, 2007)

*Berlin: What do I need to do?*

No gay clubs plz, I've been told I have go to one already.

I would like to see something of the history of the old DDR but don't know where to start.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 27, 2007)

*cough*


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2007)

Lots of Berlin threads here already. You'll find plenty to do. Almost all of the museums and Reichstag are in the same place.

The recommendation I always make to visitors of Berlin is go to the revolving restaurant at the top of the TV tower. Great way to get your bearings and the food is affordable.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 27, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> The recommendation I always make to visitors of Berlin is go to the revolving restaurant at the top of the TV tower. Great way to get your bearings and the food is affordable.



Can you remember if there is any veggie food on the menu?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Can you remember if there is any veggie food on the menu?



Plenty of potato based soups and stuff. Pretty sure you could choose a good meal without any sausage or, meat.


----------



## llantwit (Jan 27, 2007)

The DDR Museum is s'posed  to be OK:
http://www.ddr-museum.de/en/
What fucks me off is everyone who goes/went to the former GDR crosses over from one fairly grey and colourless appartment block-dominated side of Berlin to another, and is gravely impressed by how deppressing it al looks on the other side, which is just bollocks frankly.
I don't know if the Palast Der Republik is still standing (it was schedules for demolition) but that's a pretty striking example of GDR architecture. There's also a few socialist murals left in various places I think, that are quite cool to see.


----------



## swanseakraken (Jan 29, 2007)

hallo

The ddr museum mentioned above is worth a look but one thing i stongly suggest you do if your into honecker et all or even if you are not, is a trabant safari:

http://www.trabi-safari.de/?lang=eng


without doubt, that is one of the most amusing and memorable things i've done in the world. lots of smoke, lots of noise and a blatant disregard to authority! an absolute definate success!

berlin is an immense place though and you cannot fail to have a good time! don't forget to eat as much currywurst/bratwurst as possible and swill as much german beer as you can as you will miss it when you leave!

viel spas


----------



## two sheds (Jan 30, 2007)

rehearse phrases like 'ich bin ein berliner' to make them feel at home.


----------



## Kripcat (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't mention the war.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 30, 2007)

We went on a walking tour that was excellent. I can't remember which company did it but I'd recommend doing one anyway. It was quite a long one, and covered most of the sights in the centre with a bit of background etc.

We also went to Tresor which was brilliant but they've moved now so I'm not sure what it would be like.


----------



## zoltan (Jan 31, 2007)

two sheds said:
			
		

> rehearse phrases like 'ich bin ein berliner' to make them feel at home.



"Arschegeiger" is an accepted formal greeting when you meet a berliner for the first time.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd recommend a day trip to Potsdam if you're in Berlin for a week or, longer. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potsdam


----------



## CyberRose (Jan 31, 2007)

When we went we went on the "Red" Berlin tour which was pretty cool. Some guide took us round the Eastern area of the city to show us some of the Communist history and also took us to the Stasi Museum (where all the displays are in German so if you don't understand it a guide is pretty helpful!)

You'll probly find a leaflet for it in a hostel somewhere (or if you take a walk down to the Brandenberg Gate there's a Starbucks somewhere in the square where they set off so you'll probly see some posters etc)

Also, get yourself on the Metro to Potsdam, it's basically the Palace of Versailles (plus surrounding gardens etc) but in Germany


----------



## adsr (Feb 12, 2007)

Currywurst is the shizzle.

If you can, go to Berghain. Its over near the Ostbahnhof.


----------



## inzame (Feb 16, 2007)

it's a great city with really friendly open-minded people. i've been there a couple of times not knowing anything about where to go and stuff but i just wonder around and meet people and end-up in funny situations. i don't know if it's like this in the winter, but in the summer just wonder around and you'll see people just hanging around drinking beer at parks (volkspark friedrichschein for example) squares, streets (would recommend the alexanderplatz area), they're usually open for a foreigner to join them and have a laugh.
there's loads of squat-parties, lives and stuff, you'll probably spot a few flyers or posters around. 
also there's many festivals and stuff close to the city but mainly in the summer.

the public transport system (trams, metro etc..) is quite easy to use, and you don't really need a ticket, but beware: the controllers are in civil-clothes, i got spooked a couple of times , but it's easy to talk your way out of it (usually they don't know english and they won't bother too much).

anyway enjoy the city, i'm sure you'll have a great time


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 16, 2007)

Go to the Bauhaus museum and visit the Rosa Luxemburg memorial.


----------



## rekil (Feb 17, 2007)

inzame said:
			
		

> the public transport system (trams, metro etc..) is quite easy to use, and you don't really need a ticket, but beware: the controllers are in civil-clothes, i got spooked a couple of times , but it's easy to talk your way out of it (usually they don't know english and they won't bother too much).


Not very accurate. The inspectors are on very frequently, they do not accept excuses unless you're extremely lucky and like people in Berlin they speak good English. It's much easier just to buy the bloody ticket, and if you're finished using one, leave it at a machine or give it to someone. It's the done thing.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Feb 17, 2007)

copliker said:
			
		

> Not very accurate. The inspectors are on very frequently, they do not accept excuses unless you're extremely lucky and like people in Berlin they speak good English. It's much easier just to buy the bloody ticket, and if you're finished using one, leave it at a machine or give it to someone. It's the done thing.



Seconded, they don't take prisoners.
Buy a tagescart ffs!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 24, 2007)

Go to the Russendisko in cafeburger on Torstrasse and give Vladimir Kaminer my regards.


----------



## mod (Mar 18, 2007)

*A month in Berlin*

I'm planning a month in Berlin around around July time. 

Now a month even in a cheap hotel will cost a packet and I dont fancy sharing a dorm in a hostel. 

Any suggestions? Does anyone know a website where I can find short term rented rooms in a flat? A German version of Gumtree if you like,

Danke


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 18, 2007)

I used to rent a flat off someone. Not cheap by the week. Around €200 IIRC. There are plenty of cheap rooms available and most Berliners speak good English. I'd suggest taking a hostal for a couple of nights and making cheap accommodation finding your priority when you get there.

In July, many student rooms will be empty also. Berlin is currently going through a bit of a property downer. You shouldn't have any trouble finding a decent room at a decent price just by asking around.


----------



## mod (Mar 18, 2007)

Found one...

http://www.wg-gesucht.de

Where the best areas to stay theses days. I havnt been over for a couple of years.

Somewhere thats lively in the evenings and near decent bars, clubs and so on.

Any suggestions?

Steve


----------



## mod (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 18, 2007)

Haven't been myself for a couple of years, but I share a house in Granada with three people from Berlin. They all say Kreuzberg is the current place to be.


----------



## chio (Mar 18, 2007)

My knowledge is a few years out of date, but Kreuzberg and Friedrichshain are my picks if I'm ever there


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Mar 19, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> My knowledge is a few years out of date, but Kreuzberg and Friedrichshain are my picks if I'm ever there



Seconded, Mitte's too expensive these days, Schonenbug & Charlottenburg prolly too "twee" for you (going by your OP). Always found Prenzlauerberg too out it the sticks personally.


----------



## Choc (Mar 19, 2007)

kreutzberg, prenzlauerberg, mitte and the surroundings of those areas.

hope you will have a good time


----------



## D (Apr 18, 2007)

Check out exberliner.de (or .com.de or whatever it is) - it's the expat/English language publication for Berlin, loads of flat rental stuff (though you have to pay a fee).

I'll second the recs for Prenzlauerberg (not in the 'sticks' at all - easy to get to Xberg, F'hain, Mitte, anywhere - Berlin is very easy to get around), Kreuzberg, and Friedrichshain.


----------



## districtline (Apr 18, 2007)

either friedrichshain, prenzlauer berg, mitte or kreuzberg should be fine. there's no need really to ever go anywhere outside those areas


----------



## chio (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't know why people think Prenzlauer Berg is out in the sticks. I'm looking at doing a work placement out there and the accommodation is in that part of town -- all the testimonials say "it would have been nicer if the accommodation was closer to the city centre". But it's only about 10 minutes on a tram from Alexanderplatz and they run all night


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 23, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> I don't know why people think Prenzlauer Berg is out in the sticks. I'm looking at doing a work placement out there and the accommodation is in that part of town -- all the testimonials say "it would have been nicer if the accommodation was closer to the city centre". But it's only about 10 minutes on a tram from Alexanderplatz and they run all night



It is weird, but it is a common view.  I think it has something to do with many of the streets in PB being quite leafy and quite a lot lower density than the rest of Berlin, making it all feel much more suburban.   And the influx of West German money into the local property market has made the mixture of residents more sedate than it probably was in the last days of the DDR.


----------



## Thora (Apr 23, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> I don't know why people think Prenzlauer Berg is out in the sticks. I'm looking at doing a work placement out there and the accommodation is in that part of town -- all the testimonials say "it would have been nicer if the accommodation was closer to the city centre". But it's only about 10 minutes on a tram from Alexanderplatz and they run all night


You can walk from P'Berg to Alexanderplatz.  In fact, I lived on the Friedrichshain side of Prenzlauerberg and it was still walking distance - I dunno how anyone can think it's the sticks tbh   Maybe people think it's too far out from West Berlin, but actually that's fine because you don't want to go to West Berlin anyway  

Mitte's probably a bit expensive, and there's nothing really to be gained from living in the centre as public transport is so good.  Mitte and P'Berg are both good for nightlife, though P'berg is a tad on the gentrified side, so also pricey.  Personally I'd look for somewhere in Friedrichshain - cheap, studenty, lively.  There's a website for short term lets that a lot of students useto sublet rooms in the summer but I can't remember the name right now.  I'll have a think and get back to you mod!


----------



## mod (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips. I'm actually handing in my 2 months notice tomorrow so can start making plans for real next week!!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 1, 2007)

*Things to do in Berlin...*

....On a Stag weekend.

Well talk about forward planning. Last night we'd planned my mate's stag for next March! 

After much debate I suggested Berlin and everyone thought aye yeah!

So has anyone been to Berlin and can suggest stag activities other than drinking stupid amounts of German beer?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 1, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> So has anyone been to Berlin and can suggest stag activities other than drinking stupid amounts of German beer?



Yes. And, no.

 

I think Berlin should be sticky along with Barcelona. It's asked so often here. What is the stag interested in if he's not interested in beer?

There's loads to do in Berlin. Give me an idea of your expectations and I'll come up with some suggestions.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 1, 2007)

We asked the stag the same question and he said I'm easy, whatever.

Barca was the other location we considered, but Berlin flights are cheaper.


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 1, 2007)

I spent a few nights in Berlin last month.  Spent loads of time wandering around Potzdamer Platz.  Didn't get much of a chance to drink the german beer, cos it wasn't my mate's scene.

Spent ages smoking weed in the Tiergarten too.


----------



## llantwit (Jul 2, 2007)

http://www.trabi-x.de/
How about one of the many Trabi tours?
Quite fun.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 2, 2007)

That could be fun. Good idea cheers.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 2, 2007)

Go to a gay bar.


----------



## jbob (Jul 5, 2007)

Berlin isn't really a stag kinda city ... Munich would be better.


----------



## llantwit (Jul 5, 2007)

I was thinking that (/\) too, tbh. I love Berlin - one of my favourite world cities, and I'd go and live there tomorrow if I could find gainful employment there, but as a stag weekend place? Not so sure. Depends what you're after of course. You could be after a low-key cool kind of affair where you don't wanna keep bumping into other groups of British lads. If so it could be your place.
Depending on what kind of people you are, I'd choose an area/district of a night and stick to that. Kreuzberg or Friedrichshain for grungy anarcho-cool, Prenzlauerberg for alternative arty cool, Mitte for upmarket arty cool, Tiergarten for sleaze (it is a stag night, right?)/expensive tourist bars/expensive rich person's bars. 
I'd really reccommend doing your research, and buying some kind of credible guide with nightlife in it, as it's such a big city and you could easilly end up missing what suits you best and wandering aimlessly. Alternatively, hire a stag weekend planner to do the basics for you - but I guess yu'll end up with a pretty generic and 1-d version of Berlin, then. But fuick it - it's a stag do, and hiring someone to do the organisational shit can really take the heat off the best man.
Have fun, though.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 5, 2007)

My group aren't the run around wearing false breasts and trying to drink the country dry kind of people so Berlin will be better than Munich. 
We see enough of that sort of behaviour in our own city unfortunately.

Besides I've seen that film Munich and don't fancy being assasinated by Israelis!


----------



## miss direct (Mar 19, 2008)

*Weekend in Berlin*

I'm going to Berlin this weekend. Can anyone recommend things I should see and do? I don't know much about the city, but I've heard many good things about it. 

I'm also on quite a tight budget. Will be eating street food and buying stuff from supermarkets rather than eating out wherever possible. I really like Turkish food, does anyone know any nice places to eat that are cheap?

Are things likely to be open as it's the Easter weekend?



Thanks


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Mar 19, 2008)

If you're round Savigny Platz area then the best cheap eat in Berlin by a country kilometer is Ali Baba's. 

Before or after, the Schwarzes Cafe (Kantstr. 148) is pretty much round the corner and, again, a bit of an institution. Iirc, it's worth popping in to just to use the loos 

There's a nice food market on Winterfeldplatz every Saturday that's worth a nosey.

Browsing KaDeWe (Berlin's equivilant of Harrods) is always a laugh.

I avoid Mitte like the plague these days apart from the odd visit to Delicious Donuts and head off towards the no-name bars in Friedrichstein


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 28, 2008)

*Clubbing in Berlin...?*

I've heard Berlin is a great place to go out so your recommendations please! Pref dark and dirty techno type place, awash with drugs and a top notch soundsystem 

Seriously, any recommendations?  We'll be there 16th and 17th May,


----------



## D (May 1, 2008)

Berghain is what you want if you're looking for big, dark, techno-y, drug-filled (and long queues).

There's another, smaller place in Kreuzberg too - I can't remember the name off-hand.


----------



## Space Girl (May 1, 2008)

- TRESOR (reopened somewhere else, still kind of good) www.tresorberlin.de/

- Berghain / Panaoramabar www.berghain.de/ 

- Club 103

nice clubs /bars - not really techno - have a look at myspace, google - they have sites online - most of them ^^:

Raumklang
Lido
Café Moskau
Festsaal Kreuzberg
Geburtstagsklub


Kiki Blofeld --- opening summerseason at 10th of may? - great place at the spree-river, gardenlike

Kit Kat Club - kinda sexy & strange outfit you need (no jeans!) - big gay part of the crowd incl. darkroomish but still great fun


----------



## aqua (May 7, 2008)

*Flying to Berlin*

Where in the UK can I fly from direct to Berlin? It seems I can't from Birmingham


----------



## zoltan (May 7, 2008)

Air berlin  -cheapish and goes form Stanstead ( I think ) and manchster

germa wings go to Berlin fr stansteed

I did berln last year on BA- £99 quid return, but the did an upgrade to first class for £19 each way! the lounge and free food & drink easily covered the extra outlay


----------



## schnickschnack (May 7, 2008)

Easyjet fly from Liverpool to Berlin-Schoenefeld.


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2008)

I dunno but I bet Thora does. Ask her


----------



## free spirit (May 7, 2008)

london luton - berlin on easyjet?


----------



## aqua (May 7, 2008)

going through heathrow might be an option

basically I have to go to berlin on monday (from brum), then from berlin to york on wednesday - so whatever airport I use has to be near mainline trains


----------



## moomoo (May 7, 2008)

Have you tried Manchester?


----------



## aqua (May 7, 2008)

yep and it doesn't (that I can find) not direct anyway


----------



## moomoo (May 7, 2008)

I'm waiting for a text back from my BIL to see where the lads fly from when they go.


----------



## pogofish (May 7, 2008)

Edinburgh as well.

Remember that Berlin's air traffic is undergoing a bit of an upheval just now as the airports are reorganised/closed


----------



## aqua (May 7, 2008)

what use is edinburgh to me  

daft pogofish


----------



## Gromit (May 7, 2008)

Bristol airport is easy from Brum isn't it? They fly direct.


----------



## Thora (May 8, 2008)

Easyjet and Ryanair cover most London airports plus Luton, Berlin Air goes from Stansted I think, and one of the cheapo ones goes from Bristol.


----------



## pogofish (May 8, 2008)

aqua said:


> what use is edinburgh to me
> 
> daft pogofish



Don't Eastern Air do a Bristol-Edinburgh flight still (also overnight train)?  I remember them being pretty cheap as well.


----------



## Gromit (May 8, 2008)

Thora said:


> Easyjet and Ryanair cover most London airports plus Luton, Berlin Air goes from Stansted I think, and one of the cheapo ones goes from Bristol.



Tell your butler or whoever you got to write this for you lady oh no wedont do economy that the phrase is low cost and thats its a perfectly acceptable way to travel


----------



## Poi E (May 8, 2008)

It's a bit shit, really. I'm flying from London City in a couple of weeks as it's only 20 mins from home. But it's with Lufthansa, so not a budget airline.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 8, 2008)

Worth remembering that if you get a cheapo flight to Schonefeld you'll have to pay for a more expensive Two way bus trip. Tegel is much closer to the city center and taxis are relatively affordable.

I used to fly from City to Tegel with Lufthansa for £79 return. Not sure they still do direct flights mind.


----------



## Thora (May 8, 2008)

Schoenefeld's on the s-bahn though


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2008)

Thora said:


> Schoenefeld's on the s-bahn though


Yeah, or you can take a bus to Hermannplatz. Get a ticket for 2.60 or so which can be used for all public transport for 2 hours, and about 6 euros for one that lasts all day. No need to take taxis in Berlin really, unless luggage is v.heavy,


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 8, 2008)

Thora said:


> Schoenefeld's on the s-bahn though



Oh yeah 

Getting my cities mixed up, or summat  Sorry about that 

Long time since I've visited Berlin!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 9, 2008)

Ryanair fly from East Midlands to Berlin.


----------



## moose (May 10, 2008)

Likewise Air France: Brum - Tegel


----------



## aqua (May 12, 2008)

air france makes me change at paris and that means roughly a 7hour journey which I don't have the time for


----------



## aqua (May 12, 2008)

Does anyone know the check in times for a BA flight? I can't find it on their website


----------



## baldrick (May 12, 2008)

the check-in desk will close at least 30 minutes before the flight, guaranteed.

as long as you plan to get there at least an hour before, you'll be fine.

From the website:




			
				BA said:
			
		

> All British Airways and GB Airways check-in desks at London Heathrow and Gatwick will close 45 minutes before a flight departs. Online check-in times remain the same - closing  one hour before the flight departs.


----------



## aqua (May 12, 2008)

marvellous


----------



## adsr (May 16, 2008)

another vote for Berghain. Insane techno space. Go quite late though.


----------



## Thora (May 16, 2008)

Nah, it's a bit shit for techno tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2008)

Lies! I'm off there in August for the first weekend - probably gonna do Berghain/Panorama Bar


----------



## jbob (May 16, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Lies! I'm off there in August for the first weekend - probably gonna do Berghain/Panorama Bar



Tresor normally delivers, tbf. Although I have to say I haven't been to the new venue, so I could be talking rubbish. Still, it's Tresor.


----------



## jbob (May 16, 2008)

adsr said:


> another vote for Berghain. Insane techno space. Go quite late though.



Yes, the going late bit is important.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 26, 2008)

*whats berlin like?*

I dont speak german 
but was thinking about going for a bimble.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 26, 2008)

Berlin is very  and very affordable for a European capital. You won't need to speak German. Most Berliners speak excellent English.

Plenty of threads here already. Try a search.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 26, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Berlin is very  and very affordable for a European capital. You won't need to speak German. Most Berliners speak excellent English.
> 
> Plenty of threads here already. Try a search.



i did and to be honest there wasnt one that was that helpful. 
I havent go alot of money to spend on going away maybe £300, if that...
is it true east berlin is where the cool stuff is?


----------



## zoltan (Jun 26, 2008)

its feckin great


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 26, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> ...
> is it true east berlin is where the cool stuff is?



Depends what you're looking for. There's good stuff in the old West city also. Most of the museums and galleries for instance. Good pubs and clubs.

Landsberger Allee and Marzahn are cool areas with large student populations and good nightlife. 

Prenzlauer Berg has become a bit to touristy, but still a nice place for summer nightlife.

Freidrichshain is worth a look also.

Treptower park and Planterwald is worth a bit of urban exploration (redundant old East German amusement park). Some pics here: http://www.freewebtown.com/johncolley/berlin/index.htm

Images seem to be lost ATM. Try again later! Click on image 13 for Planterwald.

The lakes are worth exploring if you're into boating and stuff.


Loads to see and do for very little beyond your average travel guide.


e2a; An absolute must do is an evening meal watching the sunset from the rotating resto at the top of the TV tower.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 26, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Depends what you're looking for. There's good stuff in the old West city also. Most of the museums and galleries for instance. Good pubs and clubs.
> 
> Landsberger Allee and Marzahn are cool areas with large student populations and good nightlife.
> 
> ...





that sounds awesome, but er, how big is it? compared to cities here? how easy is it to score and how safe is it?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 26, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> that sounds awesome, but er, how big is it? compared to cities here? how easy is it to score and how safe is it?




The ubahn is an excellent service. Dead easy to get about. Berlin isn't actually that big. Taxi from the airport is relatively affordable also.

Pretty easy to find what you want in 'obvious' places around Landsberger Allee. Very safe IME. Be sure you know the laws before you go - it's a bit tougher there.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 30, 2008)

Berlin is fantastic,  i was there in March.  Great to go now because all these spontaneous Biergarten's open   Yes Treptower park is defo worth a look as it has the most enormously bizarre soviet war memorial, like nothing i've ever seen

Make sure you goto Tresor which is good and yes everything is cheap, the beer fantastic and there's a really thriving underground music scene in various squatted venues.


----------



## adsr (Jun 30, 2008)

Kunsthaus Tacheles is this old department store turned squat that's got some nice bars/cinema/art spaces you can explore. It's pretty safe and easily reached.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunst_Haus_Tacheles

Oh, and go to Berghain if you can. It's a massive techno club in the east in an old factory. It's an amazing space and Saturday nights often continue until the next afternoon.


----------



## shoeshopsally (Jul 1, 2008)

when i went i didn't have any trouble not knowing any German.most people knew English or another Europen language.
i'd recommend the free walking tour (mine started from the generator hostel but there is lots of hostels that participate) they also do a bar crawl with free entry to clubs which was alot of fun. i think...also the holocast museum, kathy koltz art gallery,the sheshia bars,the berlin wall,etc etc 
theres lots to see and the nightlife is amazing.
go,go,go!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jul 1, 2008)

> theres lots to see and the nightlife is amazing.
> go,go,go!



Hey did you stay at that hostel? I'm staying there in like a weeks time. Any advice on that place and the transport to and fro from there?


One amazing reason to go is the Pergamon Museum, the Ishtar Gate (Gate of Babylon) looks pretty amazing, I can't wait to see it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pergamon_Museum


----------



## lighterthief (Jul 1, 2008)

I went about a month ago for the first time, hadn't been to Germany really before - but Berlin blew me away, I loved it.  Not what I expected at all - a really vibrant, cafe culture, good bars, lots of culture and interesting bits and pieces.  Recommended!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jul 1, 2008)

its sounds so much fun i'll be gutted if this dosent happen. *crosses body* i'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Detroit City (Jul 1, 2008)

ich bin ein berliner


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 2, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Berlin isn't actually that big.


It's the biggest capital city in Europe apart from London!

And it's a great place, even though I haven't been there since the wall came down. Must go again soon.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr. Furface said:


> It's the biggest capital city in Europe apart from London!
> 
> And it's a great place, even though I haven't been there since the wall came down. Must go again soon.




Still less than half the size by population. I guess anywhere seems relatively small compared to London and NY. I spent several weeks walking a spiral around Berlin from the forests and lakes into Alexanderplatz. It isn't actually that big, but these things are relative.


----------



## aqua (Jul 2, 2008)

bloody marvellous  *is sitting in berlin airport*


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jul 2, 2008)

Its not looking good. Stupid man has probably lameed out im too afraided to ring and check.


----------



## aqua (Jul 2, 2008)

oh no! I've had a great time. I've been working so not had lots of free time but the things I've seen etc are all great 

I almost can start to remember my a level german too


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 2, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> ich bin ein berliner



You fakkin' doughnut!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 2, 2008)

Dr. Furface said:


> It's the biggest capital city in Europe apart from London!
> 
> And it's a great place, even though I haven't been there since the wall came down. Must go again soon.



I'm going later this year, for the first time since '88, so pretty much 20 yrs.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 2, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm going later this year, for the first time since '88, so pretty much 20 yrs.



You're going to taken aback by how much the east has changed. You can still see some of the old east Berlin though. Viel Spass!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 2, 2008)

goldenecitrone said:


> You're going to taken aback by how much the east has changed.


So everyone keeps telling me! 


> You can still see some of the old east Berlin though. Viel Spass!


It'll be disappointing not to get pestered by spivvy currency dealers, though.


----------



## zoltan (Jul 2, 2008)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Hey did you stay at that hostel? I'm staying there in like a weeks time. Any advice on that place and the transport to and fro from there?
> 
> 
> One amazing reason to go is the Pergamon Museum, the Ishtar Gate (Gate of Babylon) looks pretty amazing, I can't wait to see it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pergamon_Museum



its BIG

lots of queues last time I was there


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm trying to sort out a holiday for august and Berlin is one option I'm looking at. What's it like if you're travelling alone and female? Are there any other interesting places nearby or would I find enough to do if I just stayed in Berlin for a week?


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jul 2, 2008)

Berlin is Fabulous, stay in Mitte, and try and hit the museums on the free days, they are worth it.
It's hard to walk the WHOLE thing. (east-->west) What looks like 2 mile on the map actually turns out to be 6. But the trains are great.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 2, 2008)

Was in Berlin something like 20 years ago, just after the wall came down, had a great time. Its probably a little more stressed than it used to be what with the government back there now but I am sure you will have a great time. Some very good ideas on this thread.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 2, 2008)

Berlin is cool. It's almost like heaven.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 3, 2008)

Rainingstairs said:


> Berlin is Fabulous, stay in Mitte, and try and hit the museums on the free days, they are worth it.
> It's hard to walk the WHOLE thing. (east-->west) What looks like 2 mile on the map actually turns out to be 6. But the trains are great.



We've booked an apartment in the northwest of Mitte. Not as central as it could be, but away from the "main drag".  
You forgot to mention that if you get a 7-day season ticket, the public transport is piss-cheap too!


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jul 3, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> You forgot to mention that if you get a 7-day season ticket, the public transport is piss-cheap too!



yeah! we thought we would just mostly walk...hence the 6 miles treks we found ourselves on lol...public transit pass good.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 3, 2008)

Very good city for just walking around in and soaking up the architecture and history. Seemed good value in Feb.

The DDR museum near the Berlin Dom is interesting - and the DDR built Teletower has a kitsch fascinationn and great view on a clear day.

Superb Technical museum also !


----------



## D (Jul 4, 2008)

I miss Berlin.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 4, 2008)

davesgcr said:


> The DDR museum near the Berlin Dom is interesting -



Really? I thought it was terrible. A real insult to all the Ossies and their lost country.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 6, 2008)

D said:


> I miss Berlin.



There's one bit I won't miss from my last visit, which was the bar I wandered into that had a "live floor show" going on.


----------



## D (Jul 6, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> There's one bit I won't miss from my last visit, which was the bar I wandered into that had a "live floor show" going on.



What bar was that?


----------



## Thora (Jul 6, 2008)

D said:


> I miss Berlin.



Me too.  I really want to move back there.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jul 6, 2008)

I really miss Berlin too. And it won't last forever in its current state.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 7, 2008)

D said:


> What bar was that?



Can't remember, this was 1988 and I was a bit drunk. All I recall is that it was about 5 minutes leisurely half-pissed amble south of the Tiergarten, and served perfectly chilled Berliner Kindl.


----------



## shoeshopsally (Jul 7, 2008)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Hey did you stay at that hostel? I'm staying there in like a weeks time. Any advice on that place and the transport to and fro from there?
> 
> 
> One amazing reason to go is the Pergamon Museum, the Ishtar Gate (Gate of Babylon) looks pretty amazing, I can't wait to see it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pergamon_Museum



i stayed at the generator hostel both the bar crawl and the walking tour go from there.also theres a very cheap bar that should be expereinced.they don't use measures...


----------



## rekil (Jul 8, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> Can't remember, this was 1988 and I was a bit drunk. All I recall is that it was about 5 minutes leisurely half-pissed amble south of the Tiergarten, and served perfectly chilled Berliner Kindl.


There's a notoriously sleazy bar in Potsdamerstr which is just south of the tiergarten, but the name escapes me. I am reliably informed that if it's saturday night/sunday morning and all else has failed then that's the place to head for, the patrons are ehh, forward.


----------



## Thora (Jul 8, 2008)

Is it the one with a horrible name like Hollywood or Moonlight or something?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 9, 2008)

Berlin, a very enjoyable city. Little need to speak German.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry for hijaking this thread but it seemed a bit pointless starting a new one about Berlin....

I'm going there for a week in August and want to spend a few days in the nearby countryside/lakes. Can anyone recommend a good place to go? 
I've been looking at the Spreewald area, which looks really lovely, but is apparently totally over run with tourists in the summer. Plus there is only 1 Youth hostel there which sounds as though it'll be full of kids and teenagers. And all the affordable pensions & hotels are fully booked 
Is there anywhere less well known that I could go to....?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 9, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Sorry for hijaking this thread but it seemed a bit pointless starting a new one about Berlin........?




Potsdam is well worth a visit if you want to explore the lakes, forests and countryside around Berlin. Beautiful little town surrounded by lakes.

On the other side of the city Kopenick is worth a day visit.

There are many walks that link forests with lakes. Some more interesting than others and the forests are a bit orderly - many simply grids of pines, but then it's less easy to get lost.

Can't remember the dates, but there's some mad beer barrel carrying race around the lakes at Potsdam that's good fun. Basically, a relay of carrying and drinking beer.

All the lakes are pretty popular during summer, but there are enough of them to find your own quiet space. Camping is popular also. There are a few restaurants/come services that also have camping sites with good facilities. 

But, if you're just thinking about day trips you would probably get good/cheap accommodation in Berlin with good train services to Potsdam and Spandau. Equally, the lakes at Kopenick are just a short train journey east.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, I went swimming in a lake east of Berlin two summers ago, and it was only half an hour in a car (however, getting to most of them without a car might be problematic).

Forewarned is forearmed: there are loads of nudists around most of the lakes. 'Tis great!


----------



## rekil (Jul 9, 2008)

Thora said:


> Is it the one with a horrible name like Hollywood or Moonlight or something?


No way, not quite that bad. I should know this, I met someone who works there but I was a bit mashed somewhere in Wienerstr.


----------



## zoltan (Jul 9, 2008)

I wish I could rememeber the street, but if you want propa Kitsch, then head for Millionares bar - just 20 M off KuDam, the other side from Zoo and along from KaDeWe. We sort of stumbled on it a handful of times when pissed and it blew our minds

Used to be called Charlies a few years ago

Kenny G / a bloke in a white tux parping his sax to a backing tape on a stage / nylon shirts and plastic shoes are the order of the day - the thing is, its not a joke/ theme bar - its a real 100% E-Z listening lounge bar. c/w with mirrored walls and plastic plants

fabulous


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Love the place and...

<smug mode>










I'm off there for a weekend of fun in a couple of hours


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 19, 2008)

Pie 1 said:


> Love the place and...
> 
> <smug mode>
> 
> ...



Was it fun. then?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Sorry for hijaking this thread but it seemed a bit pointless starting a new one about Berlin....
> 
> I'm going there for a week in August and want to spend a few days in the nearby countryside/lakes. Can anyone recommend a good place to go?



Assuming you mean August this year (IMHO you've left it a bit late to get much choice) try Mowitania's website?  Most of it's in English as well as German, and holiday flats/houses just outside of Berlin are listed.  
http://www.ferienwohnung-zimmer-ber...full_list.php?sortBy=groesse&lage=7&zimmer=0&


----------



## paolo (Jul 20, 2008)

If you fancy a rural day out with a difference, jump on a train to Beelitz-Heilstätten

It's a vast, beautiful old sanitorium. Some of it restored, most of it abandoned. Hitler recouperated from a WW I injury there, and after WW II it became a Russian military hospital. It's quite normal to go poking around in the buildings there and take photos. You don't need to be an 'urban explorer'. It's set in some lovely pine forest, with the railway station right in the middle, and one of the gatehouses has been converted into a bar / restaurant, so there's somewhere to grab a coffee or a beer, and a snack for lunch.

To really see it all you'd need a week, but you can get round the highlights in a day, or even an afternoon, and it's only a few quid return from Berlin. If the idea grabs you, PM me and I'll explain which bits to see. 

More info and photos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulholmes/sets/72157603673940415/


----------



## llantwit (Jul 21, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Sorry for hijaking this thread but it seemed a bit pointless starting a new one about Berlin....
> 
> I'm going there for a week in August and want to spend a few days in the nearby countryside/lakes. Can anyone recommend a good place to go?
> I've been looking at the Spreewald area, which looks really lovely, but is apparently totally over run with tourists in the summer. Plus there is only 1 Youth hostel there which sounds as though it'll be full of kids and teenagers. And all the affordable pensions & hotels are fully booked
> Is there anywhere less well known that I could go to....?



I can reccomend spreewald. Iäm stazing near there at the moment with my inßlaws. I can guarantee you wonät have any trouble finding accommodation. I just drove through Luebbenau the regional hub a moment ago, and there were scores of Zimmer Frei signs and loads of space on the many campsites. Iäd also recommend checking out Burg. Both towns are a bit twee, but thezäre seriously lovely in an understated way, and thereäs plenty of outdoorsy stuff to do to do, especially if you like paddling and cycling.
Iäd def. mix a trip to Spreewald up with a few days in Berlin, though. Totally cool city. Love it. Would live there in a shot.

ETA I reckon the reason zou didnät find much reasonable is that most of these places are not online. Trz ringing the tourist offices in Burg or Luebbenau and asking for places in zour suggested price range. I think zouäll find a lot for around 30ß40 Euro a night. And itäs not as overrun with toursits as zou might imagine... most of them are daytrippers in bus tours from Berlin. And Iäm sure there are more than one youth hostels.

sorrz for mad tzpos ß am tzping on a UK laptop with a German OS installed on it, and no kezpad stickers.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 23, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> Was it fun. then?



Of course it was

Apart from having a blast & just hanging out with a couple of old mates in Prenzlauer Berg - one who happily for all concerned, runs a bar & seeing the dawn 3 days running - one of the impressive things I'd not been to yet & saw was the new(ish) holocaust memorial - 2711 seperate plinths -  Sure it's tourist central, but well worth a visit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 24, 2008)

Pie 1 said:


> Of course it was
> 
> Apart from having a blast & just hanging out with a couple of old mates in Prenzlauer Berg - one who happily for all concerned, runs a bar & seeing the dawn 3 days running - one of the impressive things I'd not been to yet & saw was the new(ish) holocaust memorial - 2711 seperate plinths -  Sure it's tourist central, but well worth a visit.



We were planning to pay a visit (and possibly to Sachsenhausen too), so it's good to hear feedback about it. "Tourist central" a lot of it may be (is, if I'm honest), but given that the last time I was there half the city was "out of bounds", and places like the _Reichstag_ have been tarted up, I'm happy to spend a couple of days re-acquainting myself with them.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 6, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> We've booked an apartment in the northwest of Mitte. Not as central as it could be, but away from the "main drag".
> You forgot to mention that if you get a 7-day season ticket, the public transport is piss-cheap too!



Who did you book the apartment via? I'm trying to book an apartment in Berlin right now and failing miserably. Any recommendations of good agencies or cool apartments welcome!


----------



## clandestino (Aug 6, 2008)

Greebo said:


> Assuming you mean August this year (IMHO you've left it a bit late to get much choice) try Mowitania's website?  Most of it's in English as well as German, and holiday flats/houses just outside of Berlin are listed.
> http://www.ferienwohnung-zimmer-ber...full_list.php?sortBy=groesse&lage=7&zimmer=0&



Arrgggggh! That's the company I've been trying to book an apartment with and they've been next to useless at answering questions about apartments. I just get a form letter back, with my queries unanswered, or silence, or one answer and then a contradictory answer a few days later. It's so frustrating because they appear to have some places that would be fine for us, but it's so hard to tell. Has anyone booked an apartment with them? How was it for you?


----------



## HackneyE9 (Aug 6, 2008)

Saschenhausen is well worth a visit, but be warned: 1. It's "only" at the end of one S-Bahn line, but it actually takes about 1.5 hours to get there, if memory serves. 2. It's really really distressing. Obvious, I know, but you may not feel like going PARTY!YEAH! when you get back into town. Although you probably will want a stiff drink.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2008)

Berlin is my new favourite city in the world. More later...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just booked the first weekend in September in Berlin.

If anyone knows any good clubs or bars let us know. Ta


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2008)

BERGHAIN! A truly memorable experience. Don't act too English in the queue though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 14, 2008)

It took my breath away.


----------



## Aravis (Aug 14, 2008)

ianw said:


> Arrgggggh! That's the company I've been trying to book an apartment with and they've been next to useless at answering questions about apartments. I just get a form letter back, with my queries unanswered, or silence, or one answer and then a contradictory answer a few days later. It's so frustrating because they appear to have some places that would be fine for us, but it's so hard to tell. Has anyone booked an apartment with them? How was it for you?



I used them and they were fine - were even good about changing a booking for me when I accidentally booked a room in a shared flat rather than an apartment. They did forget to send the apartment owner's mobile number to me a week beforehand but a bit of badgering soon sorted that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2008)

Berlin is the most chilled city I've ever been in - I don't think I heard a raised voice or beeped horn all week. This makes cycling there a pleasure - you feel safe and relaxed - no one gets angry if they have to slow down for you. Berlin is built for cycling - wide flat avenues everywhere and most streets have cycle lanes off the actual road. So hire bikes! Only 10 euros for 24 hours, which is incredibly cheap. The bikes take some getting used to though.
We stayed in an apartment (120 euros for 6 days - cheap as chips) in Kreutzberg, which seems to be where lots of students, artists and aging activists live. Lots of nice cheap bars/cafes and plenty of places to eat, though I wouldn't recommend Berlin if you're there just to eat - it's pretty basic stuff. Standard Turkish fast food or meat n cheese - one day we just ate a load of pigskin off the street. If you're a foodie, go to the food hall at Ka De We - there are some great, if pricey 'gourmet bars' round the side selling German delicacies - the fish soup was the best thing I had all week.
I said Berlin was relaxed earlier, but not if you're clubbing - they have a lot of stamina over there - people go out very late but stay out all weekend it seems, visiting several clubs. We went to Rechenzentrum, which is located in a woods on the North side of the Spree in East Berlin (opposite Treptower Park) - it's got a bit of a London squat feel about it but in a good way - the building it's in is an old government building - a computer (or 'calculating') facility I think - and there's weird discarded property all over the place, which add to the whole derelict Eastern Bloc vibe. It also has a 'beach' - sand, deck chairs, palm trees etc, next to the river, which is nice for monging out. It's also the first party I've been to that I've seen people arriving at by boat!
We were there til about 7am, until we went to Berghain. Berghain is just awesome - it's in a cavernous abandoned power station on some wasteland - it's like going to a rave in Battersea Power Station. The club in the main space is a vast, dark hall with filled with a hedonistic, mostly gay crowd going for it and behaving outrageously (though apparently they behave even more outrageously downstairs in the darkrooms of the Dungeon downstairs -  I didn't go down there though) - music is high quality banging techno. Upstairs in the Panorama, it's a bit more poncy - not so dark and massive Tilmans prints of genitalia on the walls. The music wasn't so great though - mostly dull ubercoolische minimal.
I didn't leave til 4pm, but my companions were there til after 8.
Surgeon and Rob Hall are playing there in October - I may have to fly out just for that.
It's tricky to score in Berlin by the way, though not impossible, if you don't mind making a nuisance of yourself. I think Berliners sort themselves out at home before they go out.

Anyway, I like Berlin!

oh yeah - check out Treptower Park for the spooky abandoned amusement park vibe!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 15, 2008)

ianw said:


> Arrgggggh! That's the company I've been trying to book an apartment with and they've been next to useless at answering questions about apartments. I just get a form letter back, with my queries unanswered, or silence, or one answer and then a contradictory answer a few days later. It's so frustrating because they appear to have some places that would be fine for us, but it's so hard to tell. Has anyone booked an apartment with them? How was it for you?



Sorry for replying so long after your question, but this thread kind of fell off my radar.

Greebo and I booked through Mowitania, and didn't have much of a problem, except that she made all communications to them both in German and in English, so that they didn't get anything arse about face.


----------



## Thora (Aug 15, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Berlin is the most chilled city I've ever been in - I don't think I heard a raised voice or beeped horn all week. This makes cycling there a pleasure - you feel safe and relaxed - no one gets angry if they have to slow down for you. Berlin is built for cycling - wide flat avenues everywhere and most streets have cycle lanes off the actual road. So hire bikes! Only 10 euros for 24 hours, which is incredibly cheap. The bikes take some getting used to though.
> We stayed in an apartment (120 euros for 6 days - cheap as chips) in Kreutzberg, which seems to be where lots of students, artists and aging activists live. Lots of nice cheap bars/cafes and plenty of places to eat, though I wouldn't recommend Berlin if you're there just to eat - it's pretty basic stuff. Standard Turkish fast food or meat n cheese - one day we just ate a load of pigskin off the street. If you're a foodie, go to the food hall at Ka De We - there are some great, if pricey 'gourmet bars' round the side selling German delicacies - the fish soup was the best thing I had all week.
> I said Berlin was relaxed earlier, but not if you're clubbing - they have a lot of stamina over there - people go out very late but stay out all weekend it seems, visiting several clubs. We went to Rechenzentrum, which is located in a woods on the North side of the Spree in East Berlin (opposite Treptower Park) - it's got a bit of a London squat feel about it but in a good way - the building it's in is an old government building - a computer (or 'calculating') facility I think - and there's weird discarded property all over the place, which add to the whole derelict Eastern Bloc vibe. It also has a 'beach' - sand, deck chairs, palm trees etc, next to the river, which is nice for monging out. It's also the first party I've been to that I've seen people arriving at by boat!
> We were there til about 7am, until we went to Berghain. Berghain is just awesome - it's in a cavernous abandoned power station on some wasteland - it's like going to a rave in Battersea Power Station. The club in the main space is a vast, dark hall with filled with a hedonistic, mostly gay crowd going for it and behaving outrageously (though apparently they behave even more outrageously downstairs in the darkrooms of the Dungeon downstairs -  I didn't go down there though) - music is high quality banging techno. Upstairs in the Panorama, it's a bit more poncy - not so dark and massive Tilmans prints of genitalia on the walls. The music wasn't so great though - mostly dull ubercoolische minimal.
> ...


Sounds like a good time Clyde!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2008)

ianw said:


> Arrgggggh! That's the company I've been trying to book an apartment with and they've been next to useless at answering questions about apartments. I just get a form letter back, with my queries unanswered, or silence, or one answer and then a contradictory answer a few days later. It's so frustrating because they appear to have some places that would be fine for us, but it's so hard to tell. Has anyone booked an apartment with them? How was it for you?



Sending you pm.


----------



## strung out (Aug 16, 2008)

i love it. wish i'd spent more time there


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2008)

IMHO the main thing you need to remember when trying to book somewhere is that Germany doesn't get a lot of English tourists, and most of the English speakers they get are (unpopular) Americans off the army bases, so you can't expect to be able to do most of it in your own language.  I'm not saying it's easy (it's my 3rd language) but the more German you use, the more helpful they will usually be.

Youth hostels, some hotels, and B & Bs will usually have an English speaker they can collar to answer your questions, but individual landlords might not.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 16, 2008)

I've always found (in Berlin) that the locals are almost insulted if you try and speak German with them. Assuming a Berliner can't speak English is assuming they're Eastern scumbags 

I've always used private flats as accommodation. This is very common in Berlin. Person moves out of their flat for a week, or Two whilst you stay there. The Two weeks you pay for short term holiday accommodation pays their rent for the entire month. I can send email addresses for people I know who are happy to let you take their home for a short stay if anyone's interested.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2008)

Greebo said:


> IMHO the main thing you need to remember when trying to book somewhere is that Germany doesn't get a lot of English tourists, and most of the English speakers they get are (unpopular) Americans off the army bases, so you can't expect to be able to do most of it in your own language.  I'm not saying it's easy (it's my 3rd language) but the more German you use, the more helpful they will usually be.
> 
> Youth hostels, some hotels, and B & Bs will usually have an English speaker they can collar to answer your questions, but individual landlords might not.



I don't think that's true - I found everyone very helpful, despite me being only able to say please and thank you. They clock that you're English straight away and start speaking it anyway. I only encountered one person who didn't speak excellent English.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 16, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I don't think that's true - I found everyone very helpful, despite me being only able to say please and thank you. They clock that you're English straight away and start speaking it anyway. I only encountered one person who didn't speak excellent English.



True, but I know from experience that most Germans are very pleased (despite what Stanley says) if you make an effort, even if that effort is just saying "please" and thank you" in their lingo. They may well start practicing their English on you, but they *do* tend to appreciate you not assuming that they'll understand you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 16, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> They clock that you're English straight away ...


Were you wearing a flag of St George t-shirt?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> Were you wearing a flag of St George t-shirt?


Nah, I think it's the ginger hair - people kept asking if I was Scottish


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2008)

ViolentPanda said:


> True, but I know from experience that most Germans are very pleased (despite what Stanley says) if you make an effort, even if that effort is just saying "please" and thank you" in their lingo. They may well start practicing their English on you, but they *do* tend to appreciate you not assuming that they'll understand you.


Yes, tis always good to make the effort - even if it's just to ask for the bill or for another beer


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 2, 2008)

Two days to go and I'm there! W00t

I think I might look into the walking tour as I'll have a free day on Friday. In the evening I'm going to the Magnet Club for Whip It Up and managed to get guestlist too. Quality!

Saturday I think I may be a little worse for wear but it the weather is nice I think the park may be a good idea 

Does anyone have any suggestions for good restaurants/cafes?


----------



## Onslow (Sep 8, 2008)

Berlin is like an open air war musuem, and has tons of character.

If you're into your history then I'd really recommend taking a walking tour done by the guys at this company http://www.brewersberlintours.com/

If possible, try to get Terry Brewer. The planned 6 hour tour turned into a 10 hour one, and he is the most informative guy (on the war) I've ever met. He's 73 and marches across the city everyday, he put me and my mates to shame with regards to stamina. (Not a good idea to wear flip flops). If you're lucky he might invite you for a beer afterwards at his local ( very cheap, good quality beer)

Nightlife was amazing too, do not have a clue what the clubs were called, but I had a bloody good time!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 11, 2008)

To anyone going on a shoestring, i definately recommend a walking tour. The one I went with was with New Europe Tours and it was totally free to see all the main sights and took between 3-4 hours. It was all in English too - the girl who did the tour was this really cool half Swedish/half Japanese ex-model/actress. Well cool.

The history is superb, its not crowded and the majority of people speak English. I loved it. The trains are very cool too.

We went to the Magnet Club on Friday night which was great and I also love the fact that the Berliners don't go out til really late like 1am-2am.

The parks were also really nice. Went up to the Olympic Stadium on Saturday and got to see what West Berlin looks like. Many parts of it were eerily quiet though. The population density is so much lower than London.

Note to self though. Change all the clocks on your phones, not just your wristwatch. As I ended up setting the alarm for the wrong hour and nearly missing my flight home


----------



## foo (Aug 21, 2009)

*Berlin*

tell me stuff. 

i'm going for a long weekend in November and want to pack it with *stuff* - and not just prop bars up as my friends seem to be intending to do...


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

Abandoned funfair!!!


----------



## mango5 (Aug 21, 2009)

There are some good threads we found really helpful for our trip in July... I'll add 
* Have a drink or meal in the revolving TV tower bar/restaurant on Alexanderplatz
* The Reichstag roof 
* The Science Museum 
* General bimbling around and beer gardening


----------



## Pip (Aug 21, 2009)

Would the Bauhaus museum be your kind of thing foo?


----------



## mango5 (Aug 21, 2009)

It was closed for refurbishment in July  looked major


----------



## Fledgling (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm going there for 3 whole days in a couple of weeks time, well excited. 

Anyone been to Potsdam? 

Anyone recommend any good (v.cheap) accommodation?


----------



## miss direct (Aug 21, 2009)

alternative tour..google it. Met this tour outside a cafe and they take you round places (not typical tourist sites but graffiti places, flea markets, art centres) all day, then you just pay what you think it was worth.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 23, 2009)

well in november it is a cold city, none of yer biergarten stuff etc.

The abandoned funfair and war memorial in treptower park are definitely worth checking.

The memorial church nr Zoogarten is always a must.  Both sides of the Oberbaumbruke bridge are cool which also takes you to the East side Gallery where the old wall is.  Go to the Hauptbahnhof, it seems like the biggest station in the world and is a great way to walk to the Reichstag.

There's some cool underground tours here and i think there's one on the u-bhan too.

Check Zitty for what is going on,  avoid postdamer platz & sony centre. Avoid coach tours also, pointless in my opinion, you may as well stay at home and surf the net for pics.

The TimeOut guide is a good read also.


----------



## mitochondria (Aug 23, 2009)

miss direct said:


> alternative tour..google it. Met this tour outside a cafe and they take you round places (not typical tourist sites but graffiti places, flea markets, art centres) all day, then you just pay what you think it was worth.



I like this, I do not take normal tours and it takes me too long to get around and organise. 

And coach tours are wrong. Local public transport ftw.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 23, 2009)

Pergamon Museum is great. Also Russendisko in Schonhauser Allee run by Vladimir Kaminer.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 23, 2009)

Fledgling said:


> I'm going there for 3 whole days in a couple of weeks time, well excited.
> 
> Anyone been to Potsdam?
> 
> Anyone recommend any good (v.cheap) accommodation?



I can recommend this place www.pfefferbett.de on Schönhauser allee, it's an excellent hostel (we paid 30 Euros a night for a single room each - cos ms. sprinkler accidentally ballsed it up and they couldn't assist with a double - it's worthwhile booking a bit in advance. 

On the East side but close to town but also the trendier shops and the Mauerpark Market. In my opinion it's quite walkable but the metro is nearby and cheap.

Close to the hostel a very cool bar called scotch and sofas which I recommend visiting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2009)

i reckon propping up bars is one of the best things you can do in any city.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 23, 2009)

yup

theres lots to see if you like Urban environment and history

lots of green alos - Grunewald is wonderful

but to get under the skin, you really have to prop up bars outside the toursit areas and meet people - Berliners are the "supposed" equivalent of brash loud New Yorkers, but more sociable - I love the place


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2009)

just go out drinking in kreutzberg


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 23, 2009)

lat time I was in KZberg for the evening, we started at 6.30 PM as we had a train to Warsaw to catch at dawn - popped out for a quick half

somehow, it was suddenly 12 hours later  - we grabbed our shit from the unused hotel room and just made the train, off our faces , sleeping all the way to Warsaw.

Berlin sort of creeps up on you - the beer is nectar


----------



## teuchter (Aug 24, 2009)

If you've the slightest interest in architecture, make sure you go and see the Neue Nationalgalerie






Maybe see if you can see something at the Philharmonie too - they sometimes have last-minute 5euro tickets for the cheap seats and if it's not full you can move in the interval and go and sit in the good ones.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 24, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> just go out drinking in kreutzberg



Yes.  Specifically to the Elephanten on Oranienstrasse.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 26, 2009)

S-Bhan is screwed up at the moment with about 40% of the trains out of action with wheel defects so the U Bahn and buses are very busy in reaction - great city though - check out the DDR museum on Karl Liebnecht Strasse .


----------



## Hollis (Aug 26, 2009)

Another vote for the DDR museum.. Great selection of 80s power rock on CD.. probably right up your street.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hollis - did you get to the Sanatorium?


----------



## Hollis (Aug 26, 2009)

Not yet.. as I am still in Wood Green.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 26, 2009)

This is getting very old now, but as more people seem to be finding Planterwald on the edge of Treptower Park, keep clicking to 13, then click on the dead spaceship photo for some more.

http://www.freewebtown.com/5-10/j/o/johncolley/berlin/

Fascinating place. Really hope to many people don't find it, but I suspect it will soon become a tourist attraction for what it is in it's own right.

Interesting history. Apparently it got closed down because a very large stash of coke was found hidden in the ferris wheel. Urban myth, or true? Seems it's true!

A legendary place 

I'm working and exhibiting in Berlin next Spring. Will be my first visit since Spring 2004. No doubt it's changed much. Looking forward to it. Berlin remains one of my best Euro city memories.


----------



## Onket (Aug 26, 2009)

Berlin is great, you'll love it.


----------



## D (Sep 12, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Pergamon Museum is great. Also Russendisko in Schonhauser Allee run by Vladimir Kaminer.



ah, the Russian disco.


----------



## D (Sep 12, 2009)

Stanley and Pip -

Can you actually walk around the Spreepark?


----------



## brix (Sep 12, 2009)

This is what I posted on a thread about Berlin back in December last year:



> Right, Berlin - a truly wonderful city! What would I recommend?
> 
> Firstly, the Astro Bar in Friedrichshain was a really fantastic bar. Slightly grungy, incredibly cool without trying.
> 
> ...



And this thread which I started when I was going to Berlin has loads of really good suggestions on it:  http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=236161&highlight=berlin


----------



## brix (Sep 12, 2009)

Also, as Pip says the Bauhaus Archive is well worth a visit, especially if you're interested in architecture.  As mango5 pointed out it's closed at the moment but, according to the website, it's open again in October, just in time for your visit! http://www.bauhaus.de/english/


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 12, 2009)

D said:


> Stanley and Pip -
> 
> Can you actually walk around the Spreepark?



It's private property and was patrolled by security on the couple of visits I made. That was back in 2004. Lots of parties happened. No police, just private security guys. When they were out-numbered they didn't bother. Private security with big dogs are a bit more scary than police mind.

If you just want to look out of curiosity, I doubt you would have a problem if you went early morning. The place has a very surreal and intimidating atmosphere. One of the most bizarre places I've ever visited.


----------



## D (Sep 12, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 14, 2009)

Hollis said:


> Another vote for the DDR museum.. Great selection of 80s power rock on CD.. probably right up your street.



That museum is a complete travesty.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2009)

I really want to visit Berlin soon.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Sep 14, 2009)

Stanley Edwards said:


> . . . Private security with big dogs are a bit more scary than police mind. . . .


You havn't seen the police at Zoo station when there's the local footie derby on then!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Do the free walking tours! They're *FREE* and cover all the best bits of central Berlin in half a day (Hitlers bunker, the wall, checkpoint charlie, the old Stasi buildings, the Reichstag building, Classical era Berlin, WWII berlin etc..)

There's also paid ones from the same company covering specific areas of interest. But the free ones give you a very good flavour. Meet outside of Starbucks opposite Brandenburg Gate. 

Also, once you've looked at the gate, an important cultural landmark is on the other side of the street - the Adlon hotel with the window that Jacko dangled his kid out of.


----------



## Rollem (Sep 15, 2009)

i have always wanted to go to berlin. *jealous*


----------



## D (Sep 15, 2009)

editor said:


> I really want to visit Berlin soon.



you will love it.

fact.


----------



## rekil (Sep 18, 2009)

The abandoned funfair is rubbish. And it takes ages to get there unless you have a bike. The park itself is ok though. Viktoriapark in Kreuzberg is much better and has a great view of the city and a biergarten (Golgotha). Hasenheide park in Neukolln has an outdoor cinema in the warmer months, til October I think.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 18, 2009)

A Dashing Blade said:


> You havn't seen the police at Zoo station when there's the local footie derby on then!



They don't even wait for aggro to kick off!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 18, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Also, once you've looked at the gate, an important cultural landmark is on the other side of the street - the Adlon hotel with the window that Jacko dangled his kid out of.


Don't you mean "exact facsimile of an important cultural landmark"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 18, 2009)

D said:


> you will love it.
> 
> fact.



What's not to love? All that culture and beer! Mind you, ed may have a bit of a hard time finding veggie food in the mainstream restaurants, so he'll have to hang around the more "Bohemian" areas (which I'm sure won't be a hardship for him ).

Next time my wife and I go there (we had our belated honeymoon there last year) I want to see a bit more of the canals and the dying/dead industrial quarter, so hopefully we'll stay in Moabit again (although people have reacted in shock and horror and asked stuff like "isn't it awfully full of immigrants and working-class people?", little realising that's our natural habitat ). If we could afford to live in any city, it'd be London or Berlin, possibly both if we were wealthy enough!


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 18, 2009)

As a somewhat fan of electronic music that gets played in nightclubs, I think anyone is mad not to even attempt to go to Panoramabar/Berghain on Saturday night, but I entirely appreciate it's not to everyone's tastes.

A truly immense city though, certainly my fave overseas venue by a country mile. Everything screams ZEHR INTERESSANT (I think?) (in a good way!) and there's jaw-on-the-floor coolness seemingly everywhere you go


----------



## IC3D (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm going for November 9 as its the 20th anniversary of the wall going down, went last summer but this thread has already thrown up some interesting things to do, though not sure where the best party will be, everywhere I hope!

Theres lots of different places to eat if your not a meat eater, loads of awesome bars a few in squats


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2009)

Ted Striker said:


> As a somewhat fan of electronic music that gets played in nightclubs, I think anyone is mad not to even attempt to go to Panoramabar/Berghain on Saturday night, but I entirely appreciate it's not to everyone's tastes.



berghain is amazing - properly hedonistic - we went at 7am and i danced solidly til about 4pm.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 18, 2009)

editor said:


> I really want to visit Berlin soon.




16 hours door to door if you catch the Paris -Berlin sleeper

If you want fine food, drizzled in olive oil and romantic views of rolling landscapes, then Berlin isnt for you

If you like cities, late nights, good beer  and history, then there is not much to beat berlin

I love the place. Its maybe the only place outside London that I would seriously consider moving to


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 18, 2009)

there's good food to be had in berlin - go to the sixth floor of ka de we - the fish soup is unbeatable. you can also get really tasty and huge sheets of hogskin on the street outside


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 18, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> ...If we could afford to live in any city, it'd be London or Berlin, possibly both if we were wealthy enough!




Berlin is by far the most affordable European capital. Prices of flats in the center are comparable with Bradford.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 19, 2009)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Berlin is by far the most affordable European capital. Prices of flats in the center are comparable with Bradford.



Add in the cost of 8 prescribed items per month, every month, then allow for Hartz 4 (equivalent of IS) being E300 a month, and it's a bit more pricey than London. 

Mind you, it's far more disabled accessible than London.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 19, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> there's good food to be had in berlin - go to the sixth floor of ka de we - the fish soup is unbeatable. you can also get really tasty and huge sheets of hogskin on the street outside



My favourite restaurant ever in the world of all time, Spndler & Klatt is also there


----------



## D (Sep 19, 2009)

IC3D said:


> I'm going for November 9 as its the 20th anniversary of the wall going down





I still have my "current events journal" from 1989 with the NY Times front page story.

I guess I'm an adult now, or something.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 21, 2009)

IC3D said:


> I'm going for November 9 as its the 20th anniversary of the wall going down



I thought about going over that weekend, too, but the 9th is on the Monday and I must work. I'd love to know what the atmosphere will be like, I can imagine a fair few Ossies with big regrets.


----------



## zora (Sep 21, 2009)

mango5 said:


> * Have a drink or meal in the revolving TV tower bar/restaurant on Alexanderplatz



In fact, make this an absolute priority. I did this for the first time this year on my 10th or so visit to Berlin, and it's one of the most fun things I've done in my entire life. "Follow that table!!" 

Check out the decor:


----------



## zora (Sep 21, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> Mind you, ed may have a bit of a hard time finding veggie food in the mainstream restaurants


Beware the stuffed cucumber


----------



## IC3D (Nov 2, 2009)

zora said:


> In fact, make this an absolute priority. I did this for the first time this year on my 10th or so visit to Berlin, and it's one of the most fun things I've done in my entire life. "Follow that table!!"
> 
> Check out the decor:



That whole place is proper Bond villain pad

theres going to be a torchlit human wall running through the city on the aniversary, i'll put up some pics if I get any decent ones though I haven't researched this trip at all yet so if anyone knows owt..


----------



## lilli (Nov 3, 2009)

Stanley Edwards said:


> It's private property and was patrolled by security on the couple of visits I made. That was back in 2004. Lots of parties happened. No police, just private security guys. When they were out-numbered they didn't bother. Private security with big dogs are a bit more scary than police mind.
> 
> If you just want to look out of curiosity, I doubt you would have a problem if you went early morning. The place has a very surreal and intimidating atmosphere. One of the most bizarre places I've ever visited.



I went last May ... sadly no entry as there were demo people inside taking apart some of the rides ... Not saying its not doable now thou!

The Story of Berlin Museum is a good wander + you get to go on a tour of the nuclear bunker underneath it 

Another museum with good wanderings nearby is the German-Russian Museum http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German-Russian_Museum_Berlin-Karlshorst, the site of the unconditional surrender of the German WWII forces and later the soviet military headquarters .... not that I condone such a thing  but 2/3 of the site is unused and worth a look too!!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 3, 2009)

My most memorable places in berlin are:

The Massive Nuclear  bunker under the shopping center - There's tours down there, its pretty weird...... iirc there's six dotted around the city, each can hold 7,000 people.
Checkpoint Charlie - Im quite interested in military stuff so found this entertaining - bought some badges, (shutzpolizei, and stuff like that) and got my passport stamped like i was entering old school east germany....... they'll never let me into the states now 
The wall gallery - about 2 miles of the berlin wall still standing which has been covered in political paintings related to the wall...... very interesting apart from shitty little graff artists have started making additions.

I would thoroughly recommend going for a decent russian meal, ill ask my family if they can remember the name of this restaurant for you.

Its a very mixed city, some parts rich, some parts very poor, but it is without a doubt one of my favourites in europe.

If your into modern art there's a contemporarly modern art museum which is well worth visiting, but i can understand its not to everyones taste.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 17, 2010)

*a visit to berlin*

my friend and I are hopefully going to berlin for a few days in August. Was wondering if any of you lovely urbanites had any tips/advice? Best area to stay in? Best places to visit? Any fun clubs to go to? I've never been before. Thanks!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 17, 2010)

Was just gonna say... have a search  there are quite a few threads 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=299829&highlight=berlin


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 17, 2010)

go to the Ramones museum, if it interests you.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Was just gonna say... have a search  there are quite a few threads
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=299829&highlight=berlin



 sorry... should have done that first! I was too excited.


----------



## Thora (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd stay in Kreuzberg, Prenzlauerberg or the centre (Mitte) - they're all central and interesting.

Clubs - depends what kind of thing you like?


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 17, 2010)

Thora said:


> Clubs - depends what kind of thing you like?



Eek! Definitely not rnb or cheese. Usually i like indie stuff, though I hear berlin is particularly good for techno, so would be interested to try that out...


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 17, 2010)

berghain or tresor for techno..... i bet there is about a million good gigs on too. if your going at the beginign of may you could come see us play there


----------



## Thora (Mar 17, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Eek! Definitely not rnb or cheese. Usually i like indie stuff, though I hear berlin is particularly good for techno, so would be interested to try that out...



For techno the big one is Berghain, but it's a bit... full on.  Tresor is the other big techno club.  Watergate is a bit more d'n'b but it's more of a mixed crowd and an amazing location by the river.  I would definitely go to Weekend too - it's at the top of a high rise building in Alexanderplatz and has a terrace with great views of the city.

Loads of indie clubs too - Magnet and Rockit are the big ones iirc.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2010)

I dare you to take a photo of every single bear. I tried and failed.

"Bears?!" You say. Its a city not the forest.

Tell that to these guys:


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2010)

I REALLY want to go to Berlin this year. Let me merge all the threads together for a bumper resource!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll hold off on my next post till you do then.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2010)

Done! There were 12 separate threads!

I really fancy getting the sleeper over to Berlin and what I'd really like to do is an Offline gig over there - people are always saying how well our stuff would go down in the city but I don't have any club contacts over there.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 17, 2010)

cheers 

*nosies thread*


----------



## Belushi (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm off to Berlin in April, really looking forward to it.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 17, 2010)

oooh, yay - a bumper Berlin thread. I might be in need of one of these this year too


----------



## Gromit (Mar 17, 2010)

Right when i went I visited the following places:


The casino on Alexanderplatz. Its on the top of the hotel we were staying in.
Sealife Centre - Aquarium with a lift where you travel up inside this giant fish tank
The Oscar Wilde Irish Pub - To watch the Six Nations - Wales won the Grand Slam. The party was awesome.
That big giant tower thingie - You can't miss it and the views are cool but the queues are mad.
Checkpoint Charlie
Berlin Wall
Hollocaust Memorial

The last three via an open top tour bus type thing which i recommend.


----------



## Thora (Mar 17, 2010)

Belushi said:


> I'm off to Berlin in April, really looking forward to it.



Me too, though it's for a wedding so I doubt I'll be doing anything fun.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 18, 2010)

Had an excellent evening in Cafe Zapata - the old graff covered , partly bombed old dept store on Orienburgstrasse (Tacheles - though under threat) 

Excellent place with good people


----------



## sim667 (Mar 18, 2010)

I cant be bothered to look through the thread, but personally i think the nuclear bunkers are worth a visit...... there are 4, each designed to house 7000 people each (i.e. 'Important' people and their families).







Also the east side gallery is pretty cool...... 1.3 KM of the berlin wall decorated by 106 different artists.

At the station end of it i also found some outside club like looking area, but my mum thought it was a youth club...... im still not sure to this day. If anyone can shed any light on thi id be happy


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 20, 2010)

Kreuzberg & Friedrichshain are good to stay in ,  avoid Mitte, all a bit clean and touristy these days. Avoid the posh west berlin too.

WMF is a good club to check.  The whole complex around Cassiopeia / Revaler Str. has some edgy venues.  As for Berghain,  arrive very very late.

I'd 2nd the nuclear bunkerz  and the stasi museum headquarters out east is well chilling. Treptower park soviet war memorial, absolutely bonkerz and the abandoned fun fair is near by.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 20, 2010)

editor said:


> I really fancy getting the sleeper over to Berlin and what I'd really like to do is an Offline gig over there - people are always saying how well our stuff would go down in the city but I don't have any club contacts over there.



This venue would be perfect Kaffee Burger Bar


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 24, 2010)

No one has mentioned the "House of the Conference" in Wansee where the final solution was hammered out by Eichstein , and his cronies.

Totally sobering experience which will make you very angry - (2 hours max I reckon) - but like Oradour , one of these places which have to be visited to understand the issues of WW2.

Apart from this depressing place - Wansee itself is interesting in a bourgeouis Lakeside way ....(we went in January and the lake was frozen over with a beer and wurst stand on it !)


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 24, 2010)

Correction I meant that sh**t EICHMAN


----------



## mattie (Mar 25, 2010)

Not sure if it's mentioned here, however a DDR museum has opened up which is worth a look - it's some light relief from the usual pain and misery, as it focuses upon general life in the DDR and has a mock-up of an apartment, a trabant, period tv and radio broadcasts etc.  There's a wave of nostalgia for aspects of East Germany (Ostalgie) and this museum - although it claims to be broader in remit - does show it in an interesting light.

http://www.ddr-museum.de/en/ 

Although more sinister, the Stasi museum is also pretty interesting, mostly just to see where Mielke and the like were based - unless you can at least follow written German the displays won't mean much, although they do lend you an English guide to what the exhibits are.  It's reasonably easy to follow as the displays are chronological and numbered, although there are a lot of printed written-word displays.  A little bit off centre, but easy to get U or S Bahn out there.  When you exit the U-Bahn it's easy to get confused over where to go - it's housed within a broader complex of working office buildings and has little obvious signage, walk back towards the centre of Berlin and you'll see the path through to it on your right.

http://www.stasimuseum.de/en/enindex.htm

We went to a decent restaurant just off the Kurfürstendamm (near Zoo station, at back end of Tiergarden). Not quite sure what the building actually is in entirety, but it's a library/literature/events place, with a decent restauarant in.  Really nice winter house looking over a walled garden. Cash only, btw.  Not that cheap, but good for a special occasion.

http://www.literaturhaus-berlin.de/


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Mar 25, 2010)

mattie said:


> . . .
> Although more sinister, the Stasi museum is also pretty interesting, mostly just to see where Mielke and the like were based - unless you can at least follow written German the displays won't mean much, although they do lend you an English guide to what the exhibits are.  It's reasonably easy to follow as the displays are chronological and numbered, although there are a lot of printed written-word displays.  A little bit off centre, but easy to get U or S Bahn out there.  When you exit the U-Bahn it's easy to get confused over where to go - it's housed within a broader complex of working office buildings and has little obvious signage, walk back towards the centre of Berlin and you'll see the path through to it on your right.
> 
> http://www.stasimuseum.de/en/enindex.htm


That whole complex was Stasi related not just the museum bit that you can see today. Went through it all on the open day they had a couple of months ago. Very sobering to see the amount of files that they had. The museum receives NO state funding btw.



mattie said:


> We went to a decent restaurant just off the Kurfürstendamm (near Zoo station, at back end of Tiergarden). Not quite sure what the building actually is in entirety, but it's a library/literature/events place, with a decent restauarant in.  Really nice winter house looking over a walled garden. Cash only, btw.  Not that cheap, but good for a special occasion.
> 
> http://www.literaturhaus-berlin.de/



Seconded, this place is pretty popular and somewhat (for Berlin at least) up-market. Walking a little further down the street (ie away from Kudamm) brings you into a strip of art galleries that are well worth a browse (for the lolz in my case but Mrs Blade likes her modern art)


----------



## mattie (Mar 25, 2010)

A Dashing Blade said:


> That whole complex was Stasi related not just the museum bit that you can see today. Went through it all on the open day they had a couple of months ago. Very sobering to see the amount of files that they had. The museum receives NO state funding btw.



I'd like to have seen that - Deutsche Bahn (I think) own and use a fair chunk of the old stasi site, but there must be a few bits and pieces still there aside from the museum.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Mar 25, 2010)

mattie said:


> I'd like to have seen that - Deutsche Bahn (I think) own and use a fair chunk of the old stasi site, but there must be a few bits and pieces still there aside from the museum.



The big building on the south side of the square is where the files are still kept (the vast majority were actually prevented from being destroyed). There are literally floors of them.

Anyone can go there and request their file (gonna get Mrs Blade's mum to do this one day), this was where the open day was back in Nov (?).

Will see if I can't upload my mobile's photos later on tonite.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 25, 2010)

Re Stasi record centre - you need to pre-book access to your file 9if you think there is one) - they dont do it on the day.

I reckon on having a file as on a day trip in the late 80's - I am 100% sure I was tailed having gone off the beaten track to Pankow and the older areas , on the return at Friedrichstrasse station  I got the 3d degree on why I had bought a book on the Eastern bloc "S" Bahn , I told them I was an impressed BR manager who was going to use the book in team briefings for Network South East. 

Having eyeballed the lieutenant , I was cleared through - never been so glad to get on the West Berlin bound train !! 

The museum is excellent , but only spoiled by the lack of translation - an old dear went out of her way to show me where it was , quite tricky to find.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 26, 2010)

blimey - looks like we're moving to Berlin in the summer


----------



## Belushi (Mar 26, 2010)

Only four weeks 'til I visit, cant wait!


----------



## Murdoch (Mar 28, 2010)

We went just before Xmas and managed to have a nose in the markets as well as general tourism.

A great city.

Would recommend - going into the Reichstag (get their handy before school groups  - it's free), wandering from the Russian war memorial through the Brandenburg gate right down Unter den Linden to the TV Tower and the revolving restaurant, going to the Olympic stadium, EastSideGallery.

It's an easy city to navigate around and the public transport is easy and cheap.

Good beer and hearty food too.


----------



## brix (Mar 28, 2010)

crustychick said:


> blimey - looks like we're moving to Berlin in the summer



I'm jealous.  It's a great city


----------



## davesgcr (Apr 13, 2010)

Berlin Hemp (Hanf) Museum is worth a quick look at - (not many visitors when I went but had a nice non THC drink there !) 

Muhlendam 5 , not far from Alexanderplatz 

A great joy is riding the S - Bahn on the open air sections - especially the Ring Bahn (S42 from memory)


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Apr 14, 2010)

Murdoch said:


> . . .
> Would recommend - going into the Reichstag (get their handy before school groups  - it's free)



If you can borrow a baby/toddler then you get bumped to the front of the queue


----------



## Dr Jon (Apr 15, 2010)

These folks staged an amazing UV art exhibition in Prenzlauer Berg when I was there last summer. Well worth looking out for again.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 15, 2010)

Only a week 'til I'm there!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2010)

go to laboratory in berghain on a thursday night - yellow facts: piss without dresscode


----------



## mrkikiet (May 4, 2010)

slightly odd request: I'm looking for a 5-a-side pitch near the Bahnhof Zoo. Does anyone know if there is one in the niegbourhood? I need it by Saturday 15th May? Any locations, name and contact numbers would be appreciated.


----------



## davesgcr (May 4, 2010)

Try the website "Toytown Germany" which has a Berlin forum on there - sound like a good bunch of folk on there to answer questions ......straight up !


----------



## mrkikiet (May 5, 2010)

davesgcr said:


> Try the website "Toytown Germany" which has a Berlin forum on there - sound like a good bunch of folk on there to answer questions ......straight up !



cheers, nice recommendation... managed to find a place in the centre of town.


----------



## davesgcr (May 5, 2010)

Glad to be of service !


----------



## tastebud (May 6, 2010)

have just booked flights to go again in August, for a week - it's a secret though as a burfday present - yeaaaaaahhhh!!


----------



## Belushi (May 6, 2010)

tastebud said:


> have just booked flights to go again in August, for a week - it's a secret though as a burfday present - yeaaaaaahhhh!!



Nice one, I will hopefully be back there in the summer.


----------



## soluble duck (May 14, 2010)

I have found Berlin to be a totally different city in the summer, people are so much happier and the nightlife changes a lot too, with loads of outdoor bars, beach clubs etc.

So for those coming in the summer I would recommend you check out Club de Visionaire, which is a nice relaxed bar on the canal playing minimal techno. Its at Schesiche Tor in Kreuzberg.

A good thing to do on a Sunday (sleep is optional) is head over to Mauer Park in Prenzlaur Berg and either go to the flea market (its very crowded and touristy) or sit in the park and watch the karaoke which can be hilarious.

There are so many clubs and bars its pretty hard to say which ones are the best, but there are areas where you can guarantee some good times. Revaler Str by Warshaur Str U-bahn is full of dingy clubs, and just off this street is Simon Dach Str which has plenty of nice bars.

IMO, Kreuzberg has a lot to offer, and isn't full of the sort of trendy pricks you find in Mitte and Friedrichshain, so head to Kottbusser Tor, in particular, Orianienstraße which has some good bars and clubs.

One more thing, if you visit Berlin you HAVE to have a kebab, preferably from Mustafa's in Mehrindamm or a Lebanese Shawarma from Maroush in Kottbusser Tor.  The kebab was invented in Kreuzberg and is a million times better than any kebab you've eaten in Blighty.

Im going to be sad to move back to England in 3 weeks 

Its a great city


----------



## crustychick (May 14, 2010)

oooh, cheers SD  this will come in handy there for our week's holiday in June before we move there in September


----------



## editor (May 14, 2010)

i really, really want to go this year...


----------



## crustychick (May 14, 2010)

editor said:


> i really, really want to go this year...



if you go sometime after October 1st you guys can come hang with us


----------



## Choc (May 14, 2010)

hey crustychick -what will you be doing/moving there?


----------



## crustychick (May 15, 2010)

Choc said:


> hey crustychick -what will you be doing/moving there?



well, nothing initially  have to give up my job and am moving there cos my fella has a job at the university. so, will spend a lot of time trying to learn German and exploring the city  and then hopefully, eventually, finding a job before I run out of money, hopefully at about 3 months. 

am excited at the prospect of doing something completely different. have worked in a very corporate job for the past 4 years and although sad to leave, it's like sooooo coooool and exciting and fun!


----------



## Choc (May 15, 2010)

yes - this should be fun -especially berlin is a good one. i would love to do such a thing. could really do with a london break. i hope you enjoy it and find a job there soon. unfort whilst berlin is very cheap its not so good for work. its a poor city with lowish wages.

but i am sure you will will find something


----------



## Citizen66 (May 15, 2010)

Used to go there quite a bit the year before last but will have to ask my mate about the decent places as I can't remember, although:



soluble duck said:


> So for those coming in the summer I would recommend you check out Club de Visionaire, which is a nice relaxed bar on the canal playing minimal techno. Its at Schesiche Tor in Kreuzberg.



Been there and yes I'd recommend it in hot weather.


----------



## Choc (May 15, 2010)

ah yes i know this place too.  brilliant hangover place -techno in the backround.

(that is such a nice photo as well -makes me want to be there now -but only with the sunshine as well)


----------



## Citizen66 (May 15, 2010)

Choc said:


> ah yes i know this place too.  brilliant hangover place -techno in the backround.



Yeah, I don't know why they call it a 'club', that gives the wrong impression imo - although I don't know what goes on on an evening I suppose - but it's ideal for a nice relaxing afternoon drinking venue.


----------



## tastebud (May 15, 2010)

yay. now that it's not a secret anymore i am SO excited to go back to Berlin. Love it. Am going for a week in August and will most definitely be checking out that bar above. looks wicked.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 16, 2010)

Visionaire is lovely, near the outdoor Badeschiff. Can't embed this but there's lovely beach bar down Kopernicker Chaussee next to the Spree,  free to get in and they don't mind if you bring your own beer, the sort of crazy idea unthinkable in London  

Funkpark by the Spree


----------



## tastebud (May 16, 2010)

I'm sure I have been there too... but I can't remember. i think i just stumbled upon it after lots and lots of wandering round the city. there are a few 'beaches' aren't there? i hate flickr so much... so hard to browse through photos.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2010)

crustychick said:


> if you go sometime after October 1st you guys can come hang with us


*makes note!


----------



## Belushi (May 16, 2010)

Cant we all just relocate to Berlin? we'll squat a building or something


----------



## Choc (May 16, 2010)

that badeschiff mentioned above i think is really amazing.

its a sauna and swimming pool build onto the spree. but its not free to go in but well worth a visit. i think there is a sign on the sauna as well: reading something along the lines -please do not wear any swimwear in here.

also there is a bar inside (also a bit unthinkable in london) with beer etc.

this place is a real treat.


----------



## Choc (May 16, 2010)

*berlin tune.*


----------



## tastebud (May 16, 2010)

Choc said:


> that badeschiff mentioned above i think is really amazing.
> 
> its a sauna and swimming pool build onto the spree. but its not free to go in but well worth a visit. i think there is a sign on the sauna as well: reading something along the lines -please do not wear any swimwear in here.
> 
> ...



me and boyfriend went there last time we went to berlin - was wicked. def gonna go back. not the kind of place i'd want to run in to anyone i know though, obviously.


----------



## crustychick (Jul 21, 2010)

ooooooh, have booked flights to go and visit Berlin in early August. going for a long weekend although one day will be taken up with an interview I have set up 

does anyone have any recommendations for somewhere nice to stay. somewhere central-ish and cheap-ish (max EUR60 per night) and cool-ish?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't mention the war repeatedly


----------



## Onket (Jul 21, 2010)

crustychick said:


> does anyone have any recommendations for somewhere nice to stay. somewhere central-ish and cheap-ish (max EUR60 per night) and cool-ish?


 
Last time I was in a hotel in Berlin it was a boat near where the wall used to be. Not sure if that's enough information for you to find it though.......

<edit2add> Google search ' hotel boat berlin' gives this- http://www.eastern-comfort.com/


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Jul 22, 2010)

crustychick said:


> does anyone have any recommendations for somewhere nice to stay. somewhere central-ish and cheap-ish (max EUR60 per night) and cool-ish?


 
New places spring up all the time, tripadvisor prolly the best place to start.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 22, 2010)

me and my brother are going in aug (18th). and we are camping at tentstation - if you want really cheap, and fun then i would recommend it. great place!


----------



## crustychick (Jul 22, 2010)

i've always fancied tentstation! however, as I've got a job interview on the Monday I fancy staying in a hotel or something...


----------



## sunshine (Jul 23, 2010)

They have got plenty of appartments in prenzlauer berg and mitte.... Really nice place and the price is fair too. The one bedroom appartments start at around EUR 60,--

http://www.tc-apartments-berlin.de/de/ApartmentDetails-52.aspx

You can also pay them on arrival and what I like most is that there is no reception in the house, so it really feels like you live there. And nobody looks at you strange when you come home after a long night / day of clubbing


----------



## crustychick (Aug 4, 2010)

right, apartment is booked, euros on order, passport in bag and we fly for our long weekend tomorrow. wooohoooooooo!

i've searched the thread and made notes of your good tips, but does anyone have any last minute recommendations?


----------



## sunshine (Aug 4, 2010)

ok, if you stay around the prenzlauer berg area there are a few nice places to go for drinks / food:

Kohlequellen - Kopenhagenerstr 16 = great place for breakfast or a quick beer in the evening. Very "old school" prenzlauer berg

Focacceria - Fehrbelliner Straße 24 = very good pizza to take away or eat outside on a beer bench. Also very cheap and nice people.

Due Forni - Schönhauser Allee 12 = sometimes staff is a bit rude but the pizza is just amazing... its also got a bit of a punk attitude

Clubs:

Sunday afternoon at panorama bar is just fantastic. Good people not too many tourists and great music. Great afterhours. (open until midnight)

Sunday night try Golden Gate Club and then on Monday morning to bar25. Its much better than going out on saturday night and you will definetly meet more interesting people out there.

If you like it chic and stylish the Cookies Club has good nights on thursday. Its difficult to get in though as it is a bit of a celebrity club thing.

Kreuzberg is also good for clubbing try a club called "Horst" Tempelhofer Ufer 1. Starts at midnight and I think its open end.

And as everybody else said, its alway nice to have a beer at the club der visionäre

Touristy things

why not cruise around the spree on a boat. Its actually really nice. Most of the boats leave from the dome (mitte)

if its sunny rent a bike. Its the best way to get around berlin and you will see so many hidden places. There is a cheap and good bike rent in prenzlauer berg called Orange Bike, Kollwitzer Strasse 35 (i think) its an alternative bike hire and the nearby Kollwitzer Platz is also lovely to have a look at.

On Sunday I would go to the mauerpark to the flea market and enjoy the karaoke or have a drink at the beach bar. 

The Oderberger Strasse near the Mauerpark is nice to hang out. Has got a bit of the old prenzlauer berg feeling. Maybe stroll down Kastanien Allee, even though it got a bit upmarket recently.

There are loads of galleries near sophienstrasse (mitte) where I really like to cycle / hang around. There is loads of great art there!

Anyway, there is so much to do in berlin i am sure you will have a good time....


----------



## crustychick (Aug 4, 2010)

wow - thanks for all of that! fabulous. although I like the sound of Sunday night/Monday morning clubbing, I unfortunately have an interview on Monday lunchtime so will probably have to give that a miss!!!

cheers  can't wait!


----------



## starfish2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

My favourite is The Luftwaffe Museum which is a train to Spandau then a 20 minute bus ride.

Its just the coolest collection of Cold War Millitary Aircraft and Free admission too.

http://www.luftwaffenmuseum.com/


----------



## crustychick (Aug 10, 2010)

phew - just back! what a trip. didn't do lots of typical touristy stuff or big museums but had a BLAST 

Club de Visionaire and that general area of Kreuzberg is good to go out in... spent Saturday night around there. v good. hung out in parks quite a lot and went to the big Flohmarkt in Prenzlauerberg on Sunday. 

Spent a lot of time hunting some awesome veggie/vegan food, including the Yellow Sunshine cafe in Kreuzberg and Hans Wurst vegan brunch in Prenzlauerberg (get there early). Also if you're into splashing out, I had the BEST veggie meal of my life at Cookies Cream. Hard to find (it's round the back entrance of a department store - keep going past the bins and then look out for the most massive chandelier you've ever seen. the entrance is lit up and you buzz to get in). At 35 Euros for 3 small courses it's quite dear for Berlin but it's seriously sensational.... 

I really like Berlin and am looking forward to going back in October 

ETA: sunshine - I'll definitely do some of the things you've recommended that i didn't get round to the next time round... had lots of fun cycling round and generally exploring though - berlin is cool for cycling...


----------



## Superdupastupor (Aug 10, 2010)

At club Visionaire on Saturday  so was I   went to A club just round the corner from there in an old Cinema that was playing old-schule 45s of stuff like funky-mowtown and hard-edged soul stuff. it was rocking cant remeber what it was called though


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2010)

I still *soooooo* want to go this year!


----------



## crustychick (Aug 10, 2010)

haha - really??? funny. it was PACKED! spoke to a nice German lad that was into cycling and admired my badges - that wasn't you was it ?


----------



## crustychick (Aug 10, 2010)

editor said:


> I still *soooooo* want to go this year!



so come! 

but if you come <next year> I'll definitely have somewhere to put you guys up


----------



## Superdupastupor (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah it was packed wasn't it, standing room only. Nah i'm from Uk doing a lanuage school for 2 weeks and then getting the train round Germany for another 2.

I was very plaesed to see a totally pished elderly German bloke with a full hitler tashe in my first night out in Kreuzberg  

Whats your job, i'm jeleaous- I've decided that Berlin is the City for me


----------



## tastebud (Aug 12, 2010)

will be there from next weds for a week - if anyone else is there and fancies meeting me and my brother for a beer - lemme know


----------



## crustychick (Aug 13, 2010)

Superdupastupor said:


> Whats your job, i'm jeleaous- I've decided that Berlin is the City for me



ummm, well, when I get there it will be unemployment cos I royally fucked up the interview I went to while I was there! boy is working though so I'll cope


----------



## crustychick (Aug 13, 2010)

tastebud said:


> will be there from next weds for a week - if anyone else is there and fancies meeting me and my brother for a beer - lemme know



oooooh, have fun! wish I was going back


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2010)

I. Will. Get. There. Soon.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 13, 2010)

hey crustychick, did you go to cookies for dinner on monday? Did you see a couple in there with a baby and a 11 year old girl? They are very good friends of mine and said it was absolutely fantastic. But very expensive....


----------



## crustychick (Aug 13, 2010)

hey sunshine - we went there on Friday night. it was absolutely amazing. literally the most delicious food I have eaten.... 

It *is* quite pricey but at EUR 32 for a three course meal, it's not too bad compared to UK prices. booze is dear though.


----------



## tastebud (Aug 17, 2010)

am heading there in four hours - wooooo.


----------



## crustychick (Aug 18, 2010)

whoooooo - have fun tastebud!


----------



## flutterbye (Nov 6, 2010)

Was at the hitler and the deutsche exhibition today, very frank account of his rise, the demagogery, the hold on the people, the letters to him on his birthday, the propaganda, the memorabilia, it describes the uniformisation of the people.
It follows his rise right until the end, and the post war period and the denazification of the country.
The exhibition is full of trinkets, ss medals and the like, the batons gifted to his field marshalls, the iconography of the nazis. It contains things like telegrams to the company producing the machinery for the gas chambers clearly showing that the document went through all the administrative layers in the company and that the purpose wasn't hidden.
Its no holds barred, there are no excuses. Its brutally honest. 
They show the uniforms those sent to the work camps wore including uniforms clearly made for very young children (which brought the waterworks on)
They have an english commentary machine you can rent for 3 euros.  
Its worth a visit to Berlin for this exhibition, particularly if youre interested in second world war things..


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm planning a train journey from Malaga to Berlin via Madrid and Paris for an exhibition in December. Possibly with one of these Euro rail pass things. What are they?


----------



## Greebo (Nov 7, 2010)

Stanley, if you're serious go and see the man in seat 61, or at least his website.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 7, 2010)

Greebo said:


> Stanley, if you're serious go and see the man in seat 61, or at least his website.


 
Yeah, I will. Only obligation I have is to be in Berlin for December 12th. I spoke with someone recently on a Euro rail pass thing, but I think there's an age restriction???

Anyway, going to do it by train rather than plane 

Then on to Estonia


----------



## Greebo (Nov 7, 2010)

AFAIK over 25s have to pay a different rate for their interrail passes, but can still get one.  Just check that it'll be cheaper than the load of single/return fares you'd otherwise need to buy.


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2010)

Still can;t wait to visit next year my dream would be to do an Offline gig there...


----------



## crustychick (Nov 8, 2010)

New favourite bar from my last trip there is Madame Claude's near Schlesisches Tor in Kreuzberg.

http://berlin.unlike.net/locations/306155-Madame-Claude

Very cool, slightly frayed, grungy interior with furniture on the ceiling. you can smoke there (this may be good or bad depending on your attitude) and they have weird and wonderful acts/gigs in the small downstairs gig room. the beer is cheapish and they do cocktails. Fab.


----------



## 66z (Jan 31, 2011)

*reunited soon*

Finally coming over again next week -- miraculously it's been 4 years since my last visit.. Bwoy were things different back then for me!

Anyway, seems to be a perfect timing: Club Transmediale with Monolake / Deadbeat lives, Stroboscopic Artefacts lablenacht, Freak Camp @ ://About Blank, later on even Swayzak live of whom I only ever get to see one half DJing in London..


----------



## 66z (Jan 31, 2011)

// Actually when I come to think of "back then" well I used to live in Berlin twice for a few months back in 2000/2001. My impression from that time was Berlin is a pure German city (apart from Turkish, that is), all of my friends were Germans. The last time though I only managed to reconnect with one of them and >90% of the people I got to know and spent some time with were from abroad. Now I assume the demographics has only gotten even more varied, makes me wonder how does this affect the nightlife?

Will see.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 31, 2011)

66z said:


> // Actually when I come to think of "back then" well I used to live in Berlin twice for a few months back in 2000/2001. My impression from that time was Berlin is a pure German city (apart from Turkish, that is), all of my friends were Germans. The last time though I only managed to reconnect with one of them and >90% of the people I got to know and spent some time with were from abroad. Now I assume the demographics has only gotten even more varied, makes me wonder how does this affect the nightlife?
> 
> Will see.


 
Might have something to do with it being at one point the cheapest european capital property wise. That inspired lots of people to move to Berlin to take advantage of that fact. Capital city living at bargain rates.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 21, 2011)

DJWrongspeed said:


> This venue would be perfect Kaffee Burger Bar



that's not a bad idea actually - it's a good size and with a decent stage n stuff.... *ponders*


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 28, 2011)

The Teletower and the Spanish Civil War memorial.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 28, 2011)

Ich liebe der Fernsehturm! Der Alexanderplatz ist toll.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 28, 2011)

Ich vermisse Berlin


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 19, 2011)

Sat at airport en route to Berlin, see you next week!


----------



## crustychick (May 19, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Sat at airport en route to Berlin, see you next week!



ooooh  the weather's nice today!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, the weather was fantastic for the entire time we were there crustychick. Who needs tripadvisor when you've got urban? So many thanks to people for their recommendations above, we booked an apartment with tc apartments, as recommended by sunshine, and it was fabulous, really nice and big and airy, in Prenzleur Berg, right out near where the wall ran through the city (a small piece of which remained erect at the end of our street).

Did a bit of touristy stuff, up the Panaroma tower, look around the Holocaust memorial (fabulous piece of artwork imo), Brandenburg Gate, couldn't go up the Reichstag as you needed to book 3 days in advance now, did a boat trip along the river etc.

Also checked out Kaffee Burger and saw a good funky-soul band play (as well as some hilariously awful dancing to the post-gig dj), couldn't get into Cookie Cream as hadn't booked  but they sent us to the new restaurant by the same chef, called Chipps at Jagerstrasse 35, which was very tasty food (similarly priced). Had a pleasant afternoon on Friday in Club au Visionaire with some Austrian lads who were off their bonces, although my feeling towards this bar were soured by being refused entry on Sunday afternoon by the bouncer who refused to let us in as it was a "private party" - as we walked away, 3 obviously touristy teenage girls were waved right through, so fuck you CAV.

The German cup final took place same weekend we were there so loads of Schalke and Duisburg fans in town, making lots of noise and drinking lots of beer, all seemed good natured enough. Watched most of the final in a bar in HauckersMarket (sp?), before going to watch some hilariously bad cabaret near Kino Club, as well as getting chatted up by some gorgeous tranny hookers in latex in the street. 

Saw some well wierd theatre in front of the Prater Theatre in Prenzlaur. The flea market in Mauer Park was a great way to spend an afternoon, the market was huge and the entertainment happening all over the park was great as well, rockabilly bands playing in hedges, didge players get told off by cops for miking the music, pissed up punks, all sorts going on. Also recommend having a look at Heinz Minke bar near CAV, they do wicked pizza at 3 euros a portion and a lovely peaceful beer garden. Also check out the massive range of veggie burgers that you can get at Vego-World

Can't remember more atm, we walked loads, the public transport was great once we got used to it, oh yes, Bauhaus Archive was a bit disappointing, not much in there really and very stern officials who told us off for having an unopened bottle of water and ordered us to make sure our bags were in front of us and not behind us. The Welcome card was good value, and if the weather hadn't have been so good, we'd have probably done a bit more museuming. Phew, great time. Some pics here (after the ones of my daughter's recent trip)


----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 2, 2011)

this is on next weekend, looks like a blast, + its a great city for cycling
http://www.karneval-berlin.de/de/english.175.html


----------



## Thora (Jun 2, 2011)

Just got back from a trip to Berlin.  Baby's first S-Bahn trip:


----------



## crustychick (Jun 3, 2011)

Paulie - you've just described my perfect Berlin weekend  glad you had a good time!


----------



## crustychick (Jun 3, 2011)

r0bb0 said:


> this is on next weekend, looks like a blast, + its a great city for cycling
> http://www.karneval-berlin.de/de/english.175.html



This is the event of the year  apparently


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm aiming for Berlin end of July - beginning of August. I know (or, knew - it's been a long time) the city pretty well and have many contacts there. Any of you want to spit on a sruff shyster artist you will find me in all the main squares. Planning to do Alexander Platz first 

I may even take a train from Switzerland and arrive a bit early.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 6, 2011)

oooh - keeping a close eye on this thread, might be going in august. everyone keeps telling me how much fun berlin is


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2011)

We're still hoping to get over in the summer!


----------



## crustychick (Jun 6, 2011)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> oooh - keeping a close eye on this thread, might be going in august. everyone keeps telling me how much fun berlin is


----------



## crustychick (Jun 6, 2011)

editor said:


> We're still hoping to get over in the summer!


 
also


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 6, 2011)

Some other thoughts from our time there include loads of people cycling and cycle routes very much integrated with pedestrians in ways that seem a million miles away from here, with everyone apparently being much more sensible about how they get about. We did contemplate hiring bikes but decided against, a decision that I was glad of when, one afternoon sat outside a bar, we saw a bloke somersault over the front of his bike when his front wheel went into a tram track. Thankfully, he wasn't badly hurt.

Berlin feels like a very young city, and also a very white city - maybe it's the perspective from living in Hackney, but it really did stand out to us. The contrast between East and West remains stark, altough the gentrification that is taking place is clear to see and also feels like what has happened in parts of Hackney, with Prezleur being full of pregnant women and people with buggies. 

The beer drinking is phenomenal, everyone drinks half litre bottles of Pils walking down the street like people over here drink bottles of water, and it's super cheap, half litres in the local supermarket were going for about 60 cents a pop. And it seemed rude not to join in.....

And finally, the way that people wait until the green man shows up tickled me pink - even when the road was completely deserted, most people still wait and will not cross when the red man is showing


----------



## crustychick (Jun 6, 2011)

i always wait for the green man now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 6, 2011)

well yes, so did we mainly. i felt dead guilty when we bunked a road at 2 in the morning one night


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 6, 2011)

crustychick said:


> Paulie - you've just described my perfect Berlin weekend  glad you had a good time!



And no Kreuzberg??? How can you do Berlin without a night, or Two in Kreuzberg? It's the only reason I'm going (other than sketching Alexander Platz).

Looks like I'm going to do something a bit multimedia magical in Kreuzberg also


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 6, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> And no Kreuzberg??? How can you do Berlin without a night, or Two in Kreuzberg? It's the only reason I'm going (other than sketching Alexander Platz).
> 
> Looks like I'm going to do something a bit multimedia magical in Kreuzberg also


We went to Kreuzberg, it's where the ageist CaV is, as well as Heinz Minki bar with lovely pizza and beer garden.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 6, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> We went to Kreuzberg, it's where the ageist CaV is, as well as Heinz Minki bar with lovely pizza and beer garden.


 
OK. I like Schoneberg also. Many interesting places a short train ride away from the centre in Berlin, and the trains are good and cheap. I-m looking forward to my first visit for 6 years. Things may have changed a little.

Freidrichshain is fun also.


----------



## crustychick (Jun 6, 2011)

Stan - I think you'll find that things have changed quite a lot since you were here six years ago...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 6, 2011)

crustychick said:


> Stan - I think you'll find that things have changed quite a lot since you were here six years ago...


 
I'm sure it has. I hope it has (in some ways). It's a very dynamic city. Probably nowhere near as cool as it was 10 years ago. 

I have many friends in Granada from Berlin. They tell me they're not so sure about the way the place is changing, but it is a European capital. Inevitably, it will change more.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Jun 7, 2011)

crustychick said:


> Stan - I think you'll find that things have changed quite a lot since you were here six years ago...


Can't think of anything significant on that time frame tbh apart from Palast de Republic being knocked down and Potzdammer being totally finished?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 7, 2011)

A Dashing Blade said:


> Can't think of anything significant on that time frame tbh apart from Palast de Republic being knocked down and Potzdammer being totally finished?



I have an archive of around 300 photographs taken all around Berlin from 2001 - 2004. It will be interesting to compare. I'd like to work them into some sort of multimedia event, but I'm stuck on the idea of playing with an old video of Diary of a Lost Girl. Not sure how to mix contemporary photography into an old silent movie?


----------



## 66z (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I've mentioned it some thread before but I didn't find Berlin much different than 10 years ago really -- well apart from the many foreigners and some new architecture that is. The overall city mood was exactly what I know Berlin for, generating an immense feeling of deja vue which I apparently enjoyed, just drifting around day after day.. after Berghain after day.. and so on.
I was a frequent visitor during 2000-2002, even used to live in both East (Schoenhauser Allee) and West (Sanderstrasse) for several months. Although I'm sure the few years in London (which is so much more "finished") did add some to the contrast..


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 8, 2011)

Got back from Berlin yesterday, had an absolutely cracking time. Hoping to go again at least once more this year. Possibly the best city in the world?




Paulie Tandoori said:


> Heinz Minki bar with lovely pizza and beer garden.


 
^^^ Possibly my favourite beer garden, although Prater runs it damn close ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 8, 2011)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> oooh - keeping a close eye on this thread, might be going in august. everyone keeps telling me how much fun berlin is


 
We've booked a 3 week stay for september a couple of weeks ago (apartment in Moabit).

I'm looking forward to playing pavement chicken again, that's for sure (anyone who's walked on a crowded Berlin street will know what I'm talking about!).


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 9, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> ^^^ Possibly my favourite beer garden, although Prater runs it damn close ...


yum pizza


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 10, 2011)

OMG nom! 

Looks familiar?


----------



## 66z (Jun 19, 2011)

Pixx from my trip in February:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zettiness/sets/72157626993632208/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zettiness/sets/72157626994066920/

Alternatively the Facebook versions:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150226880317268.336824.735387267
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150226889287268.336827.735387267


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 19, 2011)

Did anyone mention The Prater beer garden in Prenzlauerberg ......? 

and "Yamm" down by the Ostbahnof - both good places with interesting vibes...


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, me


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 20, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yum pizza


 
 *salivates*


----------



## crustychick (Jun 20, 2011)

did you go to Yamm recenly t_t?  I heard that it might have recently been forced to close


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 20, 2011)

Went to Yaam week last Tuesday - daytime - was pretty quiet I have to say (interesting place) 

Tacheles is done for - miss the old Cafe Zapata where i had 2 good nights back in 2010


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 30, 2011)

oooh i soooo hope i get to visit berlin in august/september!!!


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 30, 2011)

crustychick said:


> did you go to Yamm recenly t_t?  I heard that it might have recently been forced to close


 
Just seen this - it was going when I was there at the start of this month.
What's the deal with Tascheles? It was open but seemed almost empty when we looked around.


----------



## crustychick (Jun 30, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> Just seen this - it was going when I was there at the start of this month.
> What's the deal with Tascheles? It was open but seemed almost empty when we looked around.



Cafe Zapata and some others have been evicted... about half of what was there before the eviction is still left, on the upper floors. sad days


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah, that explains it - cheers! Shame.


----------



## magneze (Jun 30, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned going cycling yet? It's brilliant for that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2011)

it sure is:


----------



## starfish2000 (Jul 24, 2011)

copliker said:


> Not very accurate. The inspectors are on very frequently, they do not accept excuses unless you're extremely lucky and like people in Berlin they speak good English. It's much easier just to buy the bloody ticket, and if you're finished using one, leave it at a machine or give it to someone. It's the done thing.



I was fined 40 Euros and frogmarched to a cashpoint by 2 massive guys


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 1, 2011)

OK, anyone else going to be in Berlin next saturday night (06/07/2011)? Because I will be.

Anyone got any recommendations (that haven't been mentioned in this thread already)


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 1, 2011)

Go to Maria Am Ostbanhof, it's great (and less touristy than Berghain etc)

Edit: In answer to your first question, no I won't be, but I wish I fucking was.

Edit again: Strandgut is a really nice beach bar near Maria, btw, well worth visiting to chill out with a beer on the river.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 1, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> Go to Maria Am Ostbanhof, it's great (and less touristy than Berghain etc)
> 
> Edit: In answer to your first question, no I won't be, but I wish I fucking was.
> 
> Edit again: Strandgut is a really nice beach bar near Maria, btw, well worth visiting to chill out with a beer on the river.


 

Thanks, I'll look out for that. The weather here in Deutschland has been peculiarly. . . Irish these past few weeks, so it might not be an outdoors friendly day. But if it is I will indeed try to chill out with a beer on the river.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 1, 2011)

Have I told you how much I hate you yet?


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> Have I told you how much I hate you yet?



Join the fucking club.


----------



## killer b (Aug 2, 2011)

my mate is djing in berlin at the weekend, as it happens... at this:







he's cottam.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

'Use of weapons', eh? Well, well, Contact aren't even trying to hide it now.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

killer b said:


> my mate is djing in berlin at the weekend, as it happens... at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don’t come unless you’re ready to tear the place apart. This balls-out club makes use of a two story abandoned house, featuring original WG interiors, a ping pong table on the ground floor, and whatever zany decorations go up for their one-of-a-kind weekend parties.


----------



## crustychick (Aug 2, 2011)

killer b said:


> my mate is djing in berlin at the weekend, as it happens... at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooh, now, I might go along to that actually  that's a pretty nice venue....


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 2, 2011)

But will you be ready to 'tear the place apart'?


----------



## crustychick (Aug 3, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> But will you be ready to 'tear the place apart'?



with my teeth


----------



## killer b (Aug 3, 2011)

nightclub in hyped up bullshit shocker.

it sounds pretty awesome tbf.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 4, 2011)

and the bar25 is reopening.....as kater holzig.....

http://www.katerholzig.de/

looking forward to this!


----------



## crustychick (Aug 4, 2011)

sunshine said:


> and the bar25 is reopening.....as kater holzig.....
> 
> http://www.katerholzig.de/
> 
> looking forward to this!



i think it's open already!!! certainly there have already been some events there - it's meant to be quite good


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 7, 2011)

Rightyoh. Last night's multimedia show went down very well and worked. All 7 minutes of it. It has been recorded, so I may post something here another day. Basically, 10 'screens' of water vapour displaying scenes from 'Diary of a Lost Girl' for people to walk into  PJ Harvey - We'll Float, as music. Everybody fucking loved it 

I want to know...

Cheaphostel that isn't agest?
Where has all the alternative stuff gone to?

If I wasn't making money I would be in one of those deckchairs in Alexanderplatz smoking and drinking whilst enjoying the architecture and bottoms walking past, but I'm not on holiday - I'm looking for alternative scene type stuff. Not gay/lesbian necessarily - just new and different. Any tips folks?


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, Stan, by the time saturday night rolled around I was too exhausted to do anything but lie on my bed. So you might be better off asking some of those wretched young people. . .


----------



## crustychick (Aug 8, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Rightyoh. Last night's multimedia show went down very well and worked. All 7 minutes of it. It has been recorded, so I may post something here another day. Basically, 10 'screens' of water vapour displaying scenes from 'Diary of a Lost Girl' for people to walk into  PJ Harvey - We'll Float, as music. Everybody fucking loved it
> 
> I want to know...
> 
> ...



where's your show Stan - are you doing it again?

sitting in deckchairs at Alexanderplatz certainly doesn't sound very alternative! have you been down to Neukoelln. plenty of alternative life down there...
no idea on non-ageist hostels tho...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 9, 2011)

crustychick said:


> where's your show Stan - are you doing it again?
> ...



It was in Westkreuz/Charlottenberg (sp?). I have contacts here. Haven't had the cash, or time to get out to my favourite areas yet. Possibly staying around a couple of weeks and might try and get away with an impromptu street projection one night before I leave. I'll post details here if I get the opportunity. I was very happy with the way it worked.

Old B&W German film - Diary of a Lost Girl - projected onto 'walk through' screens of water vapour with PJ Harvey as backing music (We Float). There was lots of spectrumy prettiness going on also which I wasn't expecting. Very, very beautiful and magical. If I don't do it again here, I will do it in Granada.

A strange thing...

The Brighton, Berlin, Granada triangle!!! I know so many people who have lived in all 3 cities. Why is this? Well, they're all relatively cheap party cities. Only reason I can think of.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 12, 2011)

Belushi's/St Christophers/Oasis hostel.

Just don't people. Don't. It is by far the worse I have ever come across. The fact they change their name so often says much.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 13, 2011)

It got worse.

After paying €55 plus deposit for the smallest single room in the world, I was disturbed at 11am whilst taking a shit. Quick knock on the door and in comes the cleaner before I have a chance to shout out.

Then I take a shower. Whole room flooded. All of my clothes that were still on the floor got soaked.

If I was just paying €18 for a bed in a dorm without a bathroom I wouldn't be complaining, but this is pretty fucking disgraceful.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 13, 2011)

Stan, this is Berlin's guardian bear deity telling you to get out of town by giving you a hard time, obviously.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 13, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Stan, this is Berlin's guardian bear deity telling you to get out of town by giving you a hard time, obviously.



Yep. Think I'm heading to Hanover to make some much needed cash. It just isn't happening here.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 13, 2011)

Try Cologne - AFAIK they like artists, and there are plenty of hostels to choose from.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 14, 2011)

If I survive tonight, whatever cash I have left tomorrow evening buys a ticket towards Hanover.

I have seriously had enough of the sunshineless summer.

Think I give up on Russia and head back south from here.

Berlin has been fun as ever mind


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 16, 2011)

For those who like longish walks...

This is a fabulous day walk at a very slow pace. A couple of hours if you need to.

From Kurfurstendam, Zoo (the old West centre) you can make your way to Alexanderplatz (the old East centre) taking in loads of attractions. Pretty much a direct route - just keep heading towards The Tower!

Through Tiergarten (makes Regnts Park and Central Park look like very tamed urban spaces). The Tor, Brandenberg gate, Reichstag, Old bit of wall etc etc etc. It is a great way to get a good feel of Berlin in a day.

Think that is my only tip :?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2011)

And don't be surprised, if the day is warm, if you see naked sunbathers in the Tiergarten.

Also, if you do the full route Stanley says, you can scope out which of the "attractions" you'd like to visit at greater length, such as the various museums on _museum insel_. Plus, if you're flagging before Alexanderplatz, you can have a sit down on Unter den Linden or, a bit further on, in the Lustgarten (not as pervy as it sounds, unfortunately  ). I love Berlin, not only for the accessible transport, but also for the copious amount of street benches!


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 24, 2011)

Read the thread(s).. excellent suggestions - has anyone got any suggestions for this Bank Holiday weekend specifically? Or where I might find out?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 24, 2011)

zitty.de   (use google language tools, if you must)
exberliner.com
toytowngermany.com


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 24, 2011)

Greebo said:


> zitty.de (use google language tools, if you must)
> exberliner.com
> toytowngermany.com



Thank YOU!


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 24, 2011)

Some photos from the recent weekend:



That's the Brandenburg gate, natch. Down the road is the Holocaust Memorial:



I can see what the artist was trying to do with this - as you walk in amongst the blocks it feels like the walls are closing in on you

What she failed to realise is that some people (e.g. the majority of the tourists I saw there that day) have no respect, and use the memorial as convenient seating, or as a climbing gym. I told off some Spanish tourists for precisely that reason. Not that you can make any impression on people like that, of course.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 24, 2011)

I was kinda conflicted over the fact that kids were running through the maze of the holocaust memorial, when I was there. Obviously people eating their sarnies on it isn't quite as sentimental, but perhaps similarly polarising. I found it to be far more of an interesting space to 'experience' than I'd expected (the way the floor varies, once you're 'inside' it, and the depths that creates) and would have quite liked to have had a more contemplative atmosphere. But on the other hand, it also felt appropriate to have kids playing in it, in a way. I dunno.
Obviously this is a load of trite middle-class shite and all that, but there you go.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 24, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> I was kinda conflicted over the fact that kids were running through the maze of the holocaust memorial, when I was there. Obviously people eating their sarnies on it isn't quite as sentimental, but perhaps similarly polarising. I found it to be far more of an interesting space to 'experience' than I'd expected (the way the floor varies, once you're 'inside' it, and the depths that creates) and would have quite liked to have had a more contemplative atmosphere. But on the other hand, it also felt appropriate to have kids playing in it, in a way. I dunno.
> Obviously this is a load of trite middle-class shite and all that, but there you go.



Not really. I'm not exactly middle-class (by any stretch of the imagination!) but I felt much the same - narked because there were people flolloping around like it was a kiddie assault course or a load of benches, but also pleased that there wasn't that off-putting air that so many memorials have, that oppressive _faux_-solemnity that gets projected onto people who visit them.
I'll probably visit it again next month when we're in Berlin, and feel just as "conflicted" as last time.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)

i thought that the memorial was very good, we came at it from the s/w i think, which seemed to be a quieter part of it, and i found the undulating columns and rows of slightly symmetrical, and slightly similar, but different, shapes quite mesmerising and quite moving, when you stood there and realised what prompted its creation. it was difficult to see what anyone could have done anything more appropriate imo, particularly when we got to the tourist trap of reichstag and surrounds.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## sunshine (Aug 25, 2011)

for clubbing you can check on resident advisor...

http://www.residentadvisor.net/events.aspx?ai=34


----------



## temper_tantrum (Aug 25, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not really. I'm not exactly middle-class (by any stretch of the imagination!) but I felt much the same



I was referring mostly to my 'kids playing in it' line, which is both revoltingly sentimental and also the kind of thing a Guardian travel writer would come up with, and think was original ... 

I'd like to go early-morning, before the crowds, I think it'd have a very different atmosphere. Also maybe at night ... I like the fact that it's not a gated-off 9-to-5 access guards-on-the-door kind of thing, and instead is completely part of the streetscape (more Guardian travel-writer jargon  ).


----------



## Greebo (Aug 25, 2011)

What struck me about it was the way people disappeared within a very short distance and time of each other while walking thorough it.  Quite unnerving - v cleverly done by having the blocks on undulating ground and some of them taller than others.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Aug 26, 2011)

sunshine said:


> for clubbing you can check on resident advisor...
> 
> http://www.residentadvisor.net/events.aspx?ai=34



i'd recommend Suicide Circus, if you can't get into Berghain / Pano Bar


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 7, 2011)

another place that i visited two weekends ago called Golden Gate - under railway tracks at Jannowitzbrücke station - small, a bit grungy, but really good on the night i was there


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone who finds the Holocaust memorial moving may want to pay a visit to the Plötzensee Gedenkstatte - The memorial to the victims of the Hitler dictatorship, and especially to those murdered at Plötzensee prison between 1933 and 1945.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 7, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Anyone who finds the Holocaust memorial moving may want to pay a visit to the Plötzensee Gedenkstatte - The memorial to the victims of the Hitler dictatorship, and especially to those murdered at Plötzensee prison between 1933 and 1945.


BTW if you decide to go there, take some vaseline to line your nostrils with.  IMHO (at least on hot days) the nearby shipping canal has a fragrance rivalling that of the durian.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 9, 2011)

Greebo said:


> BTW if you decide to go there, take some vaseline to line your nostrils with. IMHO (at least on hot days) the nearby shipping canal has a fragrance rivalling that of the durian.



Good tip. It did reek a wee bit, didn't it?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 21, 2011)

Berlin tomorrow, weeee!


----------



## Balbi (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm off in February for four days. Any further suggestions from recently visiting urbs? This thread is full of handy advice already


----------



## crustychick (Dec 31, 2011)

if you're still there on a Monday and like experimental music, my top tip is Xperimental Montag at Madame Claude's in Kreuzberg. cool little bar too.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Jan 2, 2012)

Had interesting meal at 3 Sisters, those who had meat raved about it, everyone else was distinctly "meh". Good location for moving on afterwards to Kreutberg bars and then Watergate.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

hello! does anybody know the best way to get to berlin from brussels (or vice versa)? Am thinking of visiting a friend in Brussels in April, and if so would really like to see Berlin afterwards


----------



## crustychick (Jan 2, 2012)

on the train the fastest route with least changes involves only one change. you can get the train (ICE) from Brussels-Nord to Koln and change there to another ICE to Berlin. Takes about 6.5 hours. Check www.bahn.de for routes and tickets


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

brill! thanks very much


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 2, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> hello! does anybody know the best way to get to berlin from brussels (or vice versa)? Am thinking of visiting a friend in Brussels in April, and if so would really like to see Berlin afterwards



Bruxelles on the ICE to Koeln, and then change for Berlin, or Thalys to Koeln, and ICE to Berlin.


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 4, 2012)

Or , slightly cheaper as its not a ICE / Thalys - Brussels to Rotterdam or Utrecht where you can pick up the Berlin train via Hanover. (Amsterdam / Utrecht - Berlin service)

 More of a "classic" route and a bit slower , but quite interesting as it is a "proper" older train.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 10, 2012)

Balbi said:


> I'm off in February for four days. Any further suggestions from recently visiting urbs? This thread is full of handy advice already


what kinds of thing are you looking for? what do you like to do? it will be cold and potentially snowy in Feb, so keep that in mind - bring layers!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 10, 2012)

Arg crusty, I've buggered my budgeting up - so no Berlin for now


----------



## crustychick (Jan 10, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Arg crusty, I've buggered my budgeting up - so no Berlin for now


BOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Although, come in Spring - much better idea!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2012)

Excellent stuff, off to Berlin end of Feb so will have a good trawl through this mammoth thread.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

there was also an article about Berlin in last weeks Sunday Times - might be found on the net - quite interesting (in a 'OMG naked / drug taking / young people' shocker sort of way)


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Feb 27, 2012)

trying to plan a wee visit to berlin end april/beginning may  (finally!!) thank you to this thread!


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 28, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Anyone who finds the Holocaust memorial moving may want to pay a visit to the Plötzensee Gedenkstatte - The memorial to the victims of the Hitler dictatorship, and especially to those murdered at Plötzensee prison between 1933 and 1945.


 
the Sachsenhausen camp is still fully intact as well .


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 28, 2012)

crustychick said:


> what kinds of thing are you looking for? what do you like to do? it will be cold and potentially snowy in Feb, so keep that in mind - bring layers!


 
This time last year I fell out of a mates pub into a taxi at 3 in the morning, told the driver the address . Didnt really bother looking outside when we came to a stop and got out . Naturally enough a drunk irishmans accent to a berlin cabbie had me at completely the wrong place . 3 in the morning , minus 15 degrees . Took me half an hour to get another cab as id no phone or fuck all and was wandering very dark and bitterly cold streets . Not a good situation.
Even on the brightest days it can be minus 5 in the afternoon this time of year.


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 28, 2012)

If you go to alexanderplatz theres a big shopping precinct which has this skyscraper bit on it . You can take a lift for free right up to the very top floor wheres theres a viewing platform for the public and an amazing 360 view over the entire city . A lot handier than the radio tower which has a constant massive queue of tourists and which im pretty sure charges money .

Another thing to be aware of on the underground is theres usually very badly off people hanging around asking for peoples validated U Bahn tickets that they no longer need at the end of their journeys . They in turn sell them to people about to use the train for much less than the standard fare . Can be a cheap(er) way of getting about and of helping some unfortunate out at the same time .


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> the Sachsenhausen camp is still fully intact as well .


 
Although it's a bit more of a journey, being out in the extreme 'burbs.


----------



## crustychick (Feb 28, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> If you go to alexanderplatz theres a big shopping precinct which has this skyscraper bit on it . You can take a lift for free right up to the very top floor wheres theres a viewing platform for the public and an amazing 360 view over the entire city . A lot handier than the radio tower which has a constant massive queue of tourists and which im pretty sure charges money .


 
I didn't know that! And i'm a bit of a veteran of high places with good views of Berlin... do you remember which one it is/what it's called?


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 28, 2012)

crustychick said:


> I didn't know that! And i'm a bit of a veteran of high places with good views of Berlin... do you remember which one it is/what it's called?


 
not offhand but ill find out

its in the same precinct that has that stupid irish bar


----------



## pogofish (Feb 28, 2012)

crustychick said:


> I didn't know that! And i'm a bit of a veteran of high places with good views of Berlin... do you remember which one it is/what it's called?


 
Its the Park Inn. The platform survived from DDR days.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Park_Inn_Berlin

ETA - the gallery is highlighted on this pic:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bastian_r/1138430480/


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 28, 2012)

thats the one


----------



## Casually Red (Feb 28, 2012)

not exactly haute cuisine but in my opinion and that of any berliner ive spoken to this currywurst station in mehringdamm is probably the best in all Berlin. I pretty much head there for the post beer supper every night when im over . About 4 euro should see you adequately fed and watered if fast foods all your looking for.












The Clash is just accross the road and stays open till quite late . Which is handy as what tends to happen is you go to the curry stand after your supposed last beer , but the hot food has a tendency to start you off again in the mood for another few . Order the hot onions with care though because Ring of Fire will certainly be something youll consider humming in the morning if you do.


----------



## crustychick (Feb 28, 2012)

pogofish said:


> Its the Park Inn. The platform survived from DDR days.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Park_Inn_Berlin
> 
> ...


oh, I hate that building. I didn't realise anyone could just pop in and go to the top though! they do have people jumping off it occasionally though - some kind of harness controlled jump thing. it looks a bit shit tbh but can be quite surprising when it catches you unawares!


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 6, 2012)

Off to Berlin again next week, for a few days of dissipation among the fleshpots. Anyone got any fresh recommendations?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2012)

Good bump, I'm going in a couple weeks.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 6, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Off to Berlin again next week, for a few days of dissipation among the fleshpots. Anyone got any fresh recommendations?


Check the "what's on" section of exberliner.com, and the rest of it (updated every month).  Also have a look at zitty.de


----------



## crustychick (Mar 7, 2012)

depends what you want recommendations on!

Museums: I went to the Deutsches Historisches (German History) museum a week or so ago and thought it pretty good - it's massive! if you're only interested in post-WW1 history then just go to the downstairs. Upstairs starts at 1BC and goes through to WW1. took us all afternoon. I also like the Jewish museum but my partner didn't really rate it... the Pergammon is still my favourite Berlin museum - ancient Greek & Roman and just WOW. 

www.blitzgigs.de is also good for live music.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Pergamon is brilliant, yes. Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 7, 2012)

also, and I haven't been, but I intend to - the Humbolt Box http://www.humboldt-box.com/, on the road that crosses Museum Island has a display on the plans for the rebuilding of the Stadtschloss (among other exhibitions apparently). The Stadtschloss was largely destroyed in WW2 and then the East Germans built the Palast der Repulik in its place which was then demolised after re-unification. It's been a point of controversy what to do in that space ever since... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadtschloss,_Berlin


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 7, 2012)

crustychick said:


> also, and I haven't been, but I intend to - the Humbolt Box http://www.humboldt-box.com/, on the road that crosses Museum Island has a display on the plans for the rebuilding of the Stadtschloss (among other exhibitions apparently). The Stadtschloss was largely destroyed in WW2 and then the East Germans built the Palast der Repulik in its place which was then demolised after re-unification. It's been a point of controversy what to do in that space ever since... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadtschloss,_Berlin


 
Looked...well...uninteresting from the outside, I have to say. 
I was looking through some photos taken in 2008 the other day, one of which is of me standing on Liebknechtbrücke with the remnants of the Palast der Republik behind me, the remnants being the stair-wells, 8 of which stuck up out of the otherwise bare ground like sore bloody thumbs!


----------



## crustychick (Mar 7, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Looked...well...uninteresting from the outside, I have to say.
> I was looking through some photos taken in 2008 the other day, one of which is of me standing on Liebknechtbrücke with the remnants of the Palast der Republik behind me, the remnants being the stair-wells, 8 of which stuck up out of the otherwise bare ground like sore bloody thumbs!


yeah, it might well be rubbish! but I'm kinda interested in what they're doing there and I almost never watch German/Berlin news TV... thought it might be worth a peek! if I go I'll report back and tell you all if it's rubbish so you don't waste your time!

Oh, I also went inside the Berliner Dom the other weekend, and it was pretty cool and only 7 euros! nice old cathedral etc. you can climb to the top and get good views of Berlin. Also you have to exit through (the giftshop and) the crypt - which is quite cool too.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 14, 2012)

Been looking at flights for end april/beginning may


----------



## paolo (Mar 14, 2012)

As ever, I'll suggest you Berlin visitors to go to Beelitz-Heilstätten

The train from central Berlin will drop you - via Beelitz' dedicated railway station - in the middle of this abandoned sanitorium / russian military hospital. There's sixty or so buildings, of exquisite architecture, slowly rotting and free to explore. No fences, no security. And if that wasn't hospitable enough, one of the gate houses is host to a bar/restaurant, so there's sustenance on tap. If you're feeling extra adventurous, take a torch and burrow a bit. The tunnel system spreads across the whole settlement and pretty much connects every building with every other.

It's at Beelitz I found this...


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 14, 2012)

paolo said:


> As ever, I'll suggest you Berlin visitors to go to Beelitz-Heilstätten
> 
> <snip>


 
Nice one - definately going to visit on my next trip to Berlin - hopefully September


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 14, 2012)

Had a few hours there on Monday (not enough) , traipsed around Prenzlauerberg and Kreuzberg - brilliant - the graveyard across from the hotel( The Alex) had bullet holes on many of the gravestones. Despite the amazing gentrification of the East Berlin suburbs , it really is a great place, in all respects.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 15, 2012)

If you are in berlin 21.-22. of july come to the "nation of gondwana", its a small festival half an hour drive from berlin. 60 euro in a cab from central berlin....





ticket sale starts sometime in april, check on their website, http://www.pyonen.de/


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 17, 2012)

davesgcr said:


> Had a few hours there on Monday (not enough) , traipsed around Prenzlauerberg and Kreuzberg - brilliant - the graveyard across from the hotel( The Alex) had bullet holes on many of the gravestones. Despite the amazing gentrification of the East Berlin suburbs , it really is a great place, in all respects.


 
It's always seemed quite odd to me, as an Englander, in how much of the minor war damage you can still spot, "east" or "west" Berlin. I remember when I first visited in the eighties, seeing bullet holes in the Reichstag stonework and thinking "whoa, *real* history!".


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 18, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's always seemed quite odd to me, as an Englander, in how much of the minor war damage you can still spot, "east" or "west" Berlin. I remember when I first visited in the eighties, seeing bullet holes in the Reichstag stonework and thinking "whoa, *real* history!".


 
Go to Brno, Czech Republic. Gotta love the main square, still riddled with the bullets of yesteryear.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 18, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Go to Brno, Czech Republic. Gotta love the main square, still riddled with the bullets of yesteryear.


 
Many yesteryears, too.
Home of the legendary BReN gun, too.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 21, 2012)

More pictures. The Siegessaule, and the Red Army memorial, both from the Tiergarten.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 21, 2012)

Really enjoyed my time there and can't wait to go back...!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I really need to get booking! Does anybody have any recommendations of a decent place to stay? Maybe a hostel in a good location? I'll probably be visiting by myself. TIA


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

Couldn't say re hostels (although the ones I passed by looked good) but hotel wise the Alexander Plaza in Mitte was nice and not too pricey.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks, will check it out  though was leaning towards hostels as thought it might be a way to meet people incase I end up at a loose end!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 23, 2012)

eek!!! £1000 for 6 nights?!  I think I'll definitely be sticking to hostels


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 23, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> eek!!! £1000 for 6 nights?!  I think I'll definitely be sticking to hostels



Eh? We paid £250 for three nights so I'd suggest having a look around for deals! Good hotel though, nice breakfast, very nice staff and great room!


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 23, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> I really need to get booking! Does anybody have any recommendations of a decent place to stay? Maybe a hostel in a good location? I'll probably be visiting by myself. TIA


 
I swear by Hotel Bogota, if your budget can stretch to 40/60 per night. It's just off the Ku'damm, and while a bit basic is clean and does a good breakfast.

It was also where a famous fashion photography called Yva had her studio. I know nothing about the history of fashion photography, but apparently she's important enough to be remembered in her own right, and not just as someone who had Helmut Newton as an apprentice. She died in the Holocaust, and is commemorated both inside the hotel itself and via one of the small brass plates fixed to the ground outside.

http://www.bogota.de/default.aspx?lang=en


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> I swear by Hotel Bogota, if your budget can stretch to 40/60 per night. It's just off the Ku'damm, and while a bit basic is clean and does a good breakfast.
> 
> It was also where a famous fashion photography called Yva had her studio. I know nothing about the history of fashion photography, but apparently she's important enough to be remembered in her own right, and not just as someone who had Helmut Newton as an apprentice. She died in the Holocaust, and is commemorated both inside the hotel itself and via one of the small brass plates fixed to the ground outside.
> 
> http://www.bogota.de/default.aspx?lang=en


Looks really interesting - thanks for the link! Might be slightly out of budget though.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 23, 2012)

The great thing about it is that it's handy for everything.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 23, 2012)

Last time around I went to the Kathe Kollwitz museum. She was a good example of how political art need not be kitsch. Her antiwar stuff is especially strong. As well it might be, given that her son died in the First World War, and her grandson in the Second.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 23, 2012)

The Hotel Alex , East Berlin - style and very affordable.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 25, 2012)

I also went down to Prenzlauer Berg the last time. I was suprised at how thick with young people it was. I'd never seen hipsters in their natural habitat before (they tend not to breed in captivity). Anyway, I was looking for a pub called Beckett's Head, and after some hours tracing the route, I found the place only to discover that it was shut. A Beckettian moment that the Great Man himself would have admired.

Ended up in a beach bar style place called Bahamas - had a Bronx Medium cocktail, which is gin, martini bianco, martini rosso and orange juice on the rocks.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 26, 2012)

I was *sure* I'd posted a recommendation for a hostel here, but can't see it now. There are two that I'd recommend although only by location and looking at them from the outside - I have never stayed in them. 

The first is "36 Rooms" in the heart of the SO36 district of Kreuzberg. Run by a lovely Irish fella and there's a wee club called Kleine Reise downstairs too. http://www.36rooms.com/

The second is Hostel Xberger on Schleisisches Strasse. This is another awesome location also in Kreuzberg, lots of lovely cafes & bars around. great vibe. http://hostelxberger.com/eng/ one warning though - when I went past it yesterday it had some kind of building/roadworks outside it so I'd definitely recommend checking that that's either gone or you get a room at the back. some of their rooms have balconies too so I'd try to get one that does as well!


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 26, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> I also went down to Prenzlauer Berg the last time. I was suprised at how thick with young people it was. I'd never seen hipsters in their natural habitat before (they tend not to breed in captivity). Anyway, I was looking for a pub called Beckett's Head, and after some hours tracing the route, I found the place only to discover that it was shut. A Beckettian moment that the Great Man himself would have admired.
> 
> Ended up in a beach bar style place called Bahamas - had a Bronx Medium cocktail, which is gin, martini bianco, martini rosso and orange juice on the rocks.


 

The Meitze Eck - as written about by Peter Millar , one time Reuters correspondant and author of a great book is reccomended for great food and a decent beer or 3 , been in the family for around 4 generations. Quality.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Mar 27, 2012)

crustychick said:


> I was *sure* I'd posted a recommendation for a hostel here, but can't see it now. There are two that I'd recommend although only by location and looking at them from the outside - I have never stayed in them.
> 
> The first is "36 Rooms" in the heart of the SO36 district of Kreuzberg. Run by a lovely Irish fella and there's a wee club called Kleine Reise downstairs too. http://www.36rooms.com/
> 
> The second is Hostel Xberger on Schleisisches Strasse. This is another awesome location also in Kreuzberg, lots of lovely cafes & bars around. great vibe. http://hostelxberger.com/eng/ one warning though - when I went past it yesterday it had some kind of building/roadworks outside it so I'd definitely recommend checking that that's either gone or you get a room at the back. some of their rooms have balconies too so I'd try to get one that does as well!


wow - great thanks, they're exactly the sort of places I'm looking for! Nice and affordable too


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 5, 2012)

booking tickets tomorrow! bar some unforseen event between now and tomorrow - hello berlin end april/ beginning may


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 11, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> booking tickets tomorrow! bar some unforseen event between now and tomorrow - hello berlin end april/ beginning may


BOOKED


----------



## rekil (Apr 12, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> booking tickets tomorrow! bar some unforseen event between now and tomorrow - hello berlin end april/ beginning may


May 1st in Berlin is mental. If you're staying in either of those kreuzberg hostels then you're pretty much in the middle of it. Best of luck.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 12, 2012)

copliker said:


> May 1st in Berlin is mental. If you're staying in either of those kreuzberg hostels then you're pretty much in the middle of it. Best of luck.


Good or bad mental?! haven't booked accommodation yet, just flights!

edit - Oh, I see....

*fantasises about being a journalist*


----------



## rekil (Apr 12, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Good or bad mental?! haven't booked accommodation yet, just flights!
> 
> edit - Oh, I see....
> 
> *fantasises about being a journalist*


Demos, bands, carnival stuff etc during the day and then it gets _a bit rowdy_ in the evening. I recommend 36rooms btw. I think a mate of mine still works there.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 12, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Good or bad mental?! haven't booked accommodation yet, just flights!
> 
> edit - Oh, I see....
> 
> *fantasises about being a journalist*


 
Good mental. Berliners are very good at carnivals etc.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 13, 2012)

Cheers - booked 36 rooms  SO excited!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 13, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Cheers - booked 36 rooms  SO excited!


 
I don't know *anyone* who's visited Berlin and not had a great time! There's history and culture, and loads of downright great places to visit, and *always* something going on!!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 14, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I don't know *anyone* who's visited Berlin and not had a great time! There's history and culture, and loads of downright great places to visit, and *always* something going on!!


Yay! Slightly scared about going alone but it's always grand


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 25, 2012)

off tomorrow  hope the weather doesn't mirror london's!


----------



## crustychick (Apr 25, 2012)

whooooo - you are coming this weekend fpg?! you should give us a bell...


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 25, 2012)

crustychick said:


> whooooo - you are coming this weekend fpg?! you should give us a bell...


yeay, looking forward to it! do you fancy a pint or something - message me your number?  how was glasgow?!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 29, 2012)

Are there any houses in Berlin, or is it all big apartment blocks? Which are the nice leafy suburbs?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Are there any houses in Berlin, or is it all big apartment blocks? Which are the nice leafy suburbs?



Big apartment blocks (4 floors rather than the 20 floor ones we have) from what I saw although I didn't get to all parts of the outer city...


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> Are there any houses in Berlin, or is it all big apartment blocks? Which are the nice leafy suburbs?


FWIW appartment blocks (if you get on with your neighbours and the block is kept in good repair) aren't the worst thing to live in - the older ones have a courtyard/garden ("Hof") at the middle, sheltered from intense heat in summer and intense cold in winter.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 29, 2012)

Also, a lot of the post-_Wende_ development has been out in the towns outlying Berlin, and a lot of that is housing. Had a look at the prices last year: Euro 250,000-350,000 for a 3-4 bed semi with garden. Bit higher than that in an established 'burb. Not many houses at all in Berlin-proper, though.
TBF though, as Greebo says, the apartments are ubiquitous, and that's for a reason - thick walls, good insulation and you're not spending anywhere near as much heating the place in the dead of winter as you would in a semi or even a terrace.

E2A: Leafiest suburb would almost certainly be Potsdam, especially around Sanssouci (former imperial retreat for kaiser Bill's dad).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 29, 2012)

The only reason I ask is that we have cats... not sure how that would work in an apartment. And I'd miss a garden.

Only thinking out loud really, anyway. Just seems a cool city to live for a while.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> The only reason I ask is that we have cats... not sure how that would work in an apartment. And I'd miss a garden<snip>


You get access to the central shared courtyard (which often has a bit of soil or flower bed). As for how the cats get there, you could always rig up a kind of ladder (like mrs quoad recently did).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:


> The only reason I ask is that we have cats... not sure how that would work in an apartment. And I'd miss a garden.
> 
> Only thinking out loud really, anyway. Just seems a cool city to live for a while.



It is, there's a lot going on, especially in the art scene.


----------



## crustychick (Apr 30, 2012)

my friend just moved her cats over - she has a ground floor(ish) flat and is building a cat ladder. and yes, most apartments have a central courtyard - just a matter of picking one which suits you best... some are really lovely. you might get better ones outside the ring-bahn maybe. 

Zehlendorf has proper houses but it's properly expensive. also, some of the other more outlying suburbs do as well, but I don't know which as we rarely go outside the ring-bahn 

and Berlin is an awesome city to live in. I never want to leave...


----------



## rekil (Apr 30, 2012)

crustychick said:


> Zehlendorf has proper houses but it's properly expensive. also, some of the other more outlying suburbs do as well, but I don't know which as we rarely go outside the ring-bahn


There are some out by Rudow at the end of the U7.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 3, 2012)

back to the rain....

hello post Berlin comedown!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 3, 2012)

How was it? I'm dying to go back..!


----------



## crustychick (May 4, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> back to the rain....
> 
> hello post Berlin comedown!


nice to see you fpg! i approve of anyone who forcefeeds me tequila shots when I'm already passing out from drunken-tiredness  heeheeeee.... and you brought the summer to Berlin - nice work!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 4, 2012)

crustychick said:


> nice to see you fpg! i approve of anyone who forcefeeds me tequila shots when I'm already passing out from drunken-tiredness  heeheeeee.... and you brought the summer to Berlin - nice work!


oooops sorry!!!  it seemed like such a grand idea at the time....
my hangover lasted two days!
great to see you


----------



## crustychick (May 4, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> oooops sorry!!!  it seemed like such a grand idea at the time....
> my hangover lasted two days!
> great to see you


it was, it was the finest of ideas  I thoroughly enjoyed myself


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 4, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How was it? I'm dying to go back..!


so awesome! the city is like a giant music festival! i'm quite jealous of berliners. how come they're always having fun?!


----------



## Greebo (May 4, 2012)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> so awesome! the city is like a giant music festival! i'm quite jealous of berliners. how come they're always having fun?!


Glad you enjoyed it so much.  The fact that it's a bit less overpriced than London also helps.


----------



## Gromit (May 4, 2012)

I'm in Berlin July the 3rd and 4th. 

If it was the weekend I'd probably head for some of Berlin's renowned techno clubs. 

What is there to do on a Tuesday or Wednesday night instead?


----------



## crustychick (May 4, 2012)

Gromit said:


> I'm in Berlin July the 3rd and 4th.
> 
> If it was the weekend I'd probably head for some of Berlin's renowned techno clubs.
> 
> What is there to do on a Tuesday or Wednesday night instead?


techno clubs! Cookies is a well-known club which is primarily on Tuesdays and Thursdays... can't say i've been but always fancied it...

also, I've heard good reports about MIKZ and they also have a Tuesday night. 

you'd be surprised, but Tuesday's not a bad night for partying in Berlin


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (May 5, 2012)

Gromit said:


> If it was the weekend I'd probably head for some of Berlin's renowned techno clubs.
> 
> What is there to do on a Tuesday or Wednesday night instead?


 
I don't think it not being the weekend will cause you much of a problem. I sort of get the impression that every night is a good night for partying/ clubbing in Berlin


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 27, 2012)

Birthday trip to Berlin booked! Soo looking fwd to going back <3


----------



## Gromit (Jul 2, 2012)

Currently resting up in Frankfurt before I head to Berlin tomorrow. 

Have partied so hard that I'm wondering how much energy I'll have left for Berlin techno tomorrow.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 5, 2012)

I just got back, though being a work trip (to Berlin Fashion week) I couldn't justify any partying.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm in Berlin the first week fo August for a day or two. Trying to fit in a Tuesday or Thursday so I can go and have a proper dance


----------



## crustychick (Jul 10, 2012)

hope y'all had fun. I just arrived back yesterday after being in the rainy UK for a week... is good to be home


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 25, 2012)

Im off in a couple of weeks . Wont be dancing at any juncture , particularly not after last time .


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 7, 2012)

A niche request - is there any Berlin equivalent of Bookmarks, where one might purchase a selection of the english-language far left press?

(and yes, I know that sounds weird)


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> A niche request - is there any Berlin equivalent of Bookmarks, where one might purchase a selection of the english-language far left press?
> 
> (and yes, I know that sounds weird)


Do you want far left *and* in English (or at least German & English)? Or could you settle for far left in German, but preferably sold in a shop which has English speakers?


----------



## Pingu (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ that needs a venn diagram


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

Pingu said:


> ^^ that needs a venn diagram


Doesn't, visualise.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Do you want far left *and* in English (or at least German & English)? Or could you settle for far left in German, but preferably sold in a shop which has English speakers?


 

I'm not proud - and I should of course be looking for more opportunities to test my Deutsche sprache.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> I'm not proud - and I should of course be looking for more opportunities to test my Deutsche sprache.


Tbf I'm not even sure if I know of such a place, but being very clear about exactly what you're looking for will make your search a lot easier.

TAZ is a left wing paper with it's own website taz.de (which can be google translated), and that might mention a suitable shop.

Another place to try looking for answers (FFS don't ask before you've looked or you'll get eaten alive with naga chilli sauce!) is the Berlin section of toytowngermany.com.

Also lonelyplanet (Berlin section), thorntree (Berlin section), and Time Out's website for Berlin, exberliner.com, and zitty.de. Good luck!


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 11, 2012)

I've noticed that even the 'normal' newsstands in Berlin have quite leftwing stuff. And I'm sure I saw the official organ of the local CWI on sale in Schonefeld airport.

Anyway, it's Tegel I'm flying into tuesday morning. Anyone else out there got any recommendations for Berlin Fun City?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 14, 2012)

Ill be back in Berlin in 10 days. Can't wait! Booked a long wknd in Wales with our besties for when we get back to ease us back into life... EPIC!


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 14, 2012)

There were a couple of ex HM Forces sitting behind me on the descent into Tegel this morning. They regaled each other with tales of unexploded ordnance in the Falklands, and jolly japes in Oman.

As we came in on an eastern approach, slightly south of the TV tower, we passed over a light industry quarter. One of the factories had obviously suffered a fire, and was burnt completely.

So one of the lads behind naturally had to comment, "ze bombing raid last night was sehr gut, ja"


----------



## crustychick (Aug 15, 2012)

Have fun all ye heading Berlin-wards! The weather is set to warm up a bit this week so should be a nice weekend! We're heading to the lakes


----------



## Balbi (Aug 23, 2012)

Had a great time, but feel i left berlin too soon. Going back fo easter next year. Ended up, after a few places in suicide circus, which was alright


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

I was in Berlin last week, as part of a works thing. Anyway, afterwards we had a walking tour of Neukölln, which was a part of the city I hadn't been to before, and which was pretty cool.

The area's in the early stages of gentrification (there's even English language graffiti saying "fuck gentrification" to prove it), but the place is still heavily Turkish, Arab and Eastern European in character. Lots of small ethnic restaurants, shisha bars, and related stores abound - and there's also 18% unemployment as well.

Architecturally, there are bits of the area which reminded me of Paris - and some surprisingly green areas as well. In the past, it was the place where Moravian protestants settled after being expelled by the Habsburgs. There's a bit around their church (modern, the original was bombed during the war) which looks more like a rural German village than anything you'd expect in the middle of Berlin.

It's worth a look, if you're looking for something off the beaten track in Berlin.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 8, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> I was in Berlin last week, as part of a works thing. Anyway, afterwards we had a walking tour of Neukölln, which was a part of the city I hadn't been to before, and which was pretty cool.
> <snip>


 
which part of Neukolln did you come to? did you go to Schillerkiez? that's my 'hood, but i've never seen any walking tours... wouldn't say it'd be a very wise thing to do round here!


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

crustychick said:


> which part of Neukolln did you come to? did you go to Schillerkiez? that's my 'hood, but i've never seen any walking tours... wouldn't say it'd be a very wise thing to do round here!


 
From Sonnenallee, down through the Comenius park, and then up to Flughafenstrasse (or something with "flughafen" in the name, anyway).


----------



## Mapped (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm off to Berlin for a week's work next month, staying in the Dahlem area near the Free University and the Botanical Gardens as that's were the work is. I might have a bit of spare time a some points, so can anyone recommend anything of interest around that part of town? I'll get the u bahn into the centre a couple of nights I expect, but it'd be good to know if there was anything of note locally.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 19, 2012)

Dahlem's got a mediaeval farm.
http://www.berlin.de/orte/museum/freilichtmuseum-domaene-dahlem/index.en.php


----------



## Mapped (Sep 19, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Dahlem's got a mediaeval farm.
> http://www.berlin.de/orte/museum/freilichtmuseum-domaene-dahlem/index.en.php


 
That's the kind of suggestion I need on a work week, none of these techno clubs and bars.

I take it it is this place? http://www.berlin.de/orte/museum/freilichtmuseum-domaene-dahlem/index.en.php If so it looks good and is right by where I'm staying so I'll try and pop in. Cheers!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 19, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> That's the kind of suggestion I need on a work week, none of these techno clubs and bars.
> 
> I take it it is this place? http://www.berlin.de/orte/museum/freilichtmuseum-domaene-dahlem/index.en.php If so it looks good and is right by where I'm staying so I'll try and pop in. Cheers!


AFAIK it's got a beer garden.


----------



## Mapped (Sep 19, 2012)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK it's got a beer garden.


 
It'd be rude not to try and find that, looks like it's open in the early evening when the weather's OK.


----------



## crustychick (Sep 21, 2012)

this is one of my favourite falafel shops in town... if you're in Kreuzberg/near Gorlitzer Bahnhof and fancy a falafel, you won't go too far wrong to check this place out https://foursquare.com/v/falafel--falafel/4ce2d9bb00166ea867084988

YUM. went last night before going to see Dan Deacon at Festsaal Kreuzberg (good gig venue by Kotti).


----------



## crustychick (Sep 21, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I'm off to Berlin for a week's work next month, staying in the Dahlem area near the Free University and the Botanical Gardens as that's were the work is. I might have a bit of spare time a some points, so can anyone recommend anything of interest around that part of town? I'll get the u bahn into the centre a couple of nights I expect, but it'd be good to know if there was anything of note locally.


Dahlem's pretty easy to get to/get back to from other bits of Berlin, my fella commutes there every day, so Berlin is your oyster. Having said that, there's a favourite bar he always goes to with his colleagues - I'll ask him!


----------



## Mapped (Sep 21, 2012)

crustychick said:


> Dahlem's pretty easy to get to/get back to from other bits of Berlin, my fella commutes there every day, so Berlin is your oyster. Having said that, there's a favourite bar he always goes to with his colleagues - I'll ask him!


 
Cheers! From what I've read Dahlem looks like a fairly nice area to be working in. I'm not too bothered about sightseeing and that as me and MrsN1 did 4 days in Berlin last year.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 25, 2012)

Going to berlin tonight.

Very quick question: can anyone recommend a good bar in Kreuzberg?


----------



## rekil (Oct 25, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Going to berlin tonight.
> 
> Very quick question: can anyone recommend a good bar in Kreuzberg?


I went to these quite a bit.

Bar Franken in Oranienstr
Wiener Blut, Bar 11 and Bar Madonna in Wienerstr
San Remo and Konrad Tonz in Falkensteinstr


----------



## Thora (Oct 25, 2012)

Ohne Ende on Dieffenbachstrasse.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 25, 2012)

crustychick said:


> Dahlem's pretty easy to get to/get back to from other bits of Berlin, my fella commutes there every day, so Berlin is your oyster. Having said that, there's a favourite bar he always goes to with his colleagues - I'll ask him!


 
It was a good job it was an easy commute as all my work got changed into central Berlin at the last minute and I was commuting in and out every day. I got to see hardly any of Dalhem apart from my hotel (very nice) and one bar called Luise which was excellent and had lovely beer and food. It was great weather for October as well; we had some beers sat out in the sun by the Spree on Friday afternoon.


----------



## rekil (Oct 25, 2012)

Thora said:


> Ohne Ende on Dieffenbachstrasse.


This rings a bell. Rote Rose in Adalbertstr as well.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 25, 2012)

Idris2002 said:


> Going to berlin tonight.
> 
> Very quick question: can anyone recommend a good bar in Kreuzberg?


Vor Wien on Skalitzer Strasse is a fav of ours. what bit of Kreuzberg?


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 26, 2012)

I was meeting an old friend from Belfast, at short notice. We ended up in a place called Rizz, which did the job.

She and her  colleague filled me in on latest trends in NI politics while a lesbian couple at the next table engaged in Sapphic practices. Only in Berlin.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 20, 2013)

This year I am definitely doing February 9th - 14th. saturday getting my bearings/beerings, Sunday at Berghain, Hertha v Union on Monday, culture on Tuesday, wandering/shopping on Wednesday and home on Thursday. 

Any immediate February suggestions other than 'wrap up warm you tit?'.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 24, 2013)

I want to Berlin now. Do not want to wait until May!!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2013)

I am *definitely* going to Berlin this ruddy year!


----------



## crustychick (Jan 24, 2013)

editor said:


> I am *definitely* going to Berlin this ruddy year!


hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## crustychick (Jan 24, 2013)

Balbi said:


> This year I am definitely doing February 9th - 14th. saturday getting my bearings/beerings, Sunday at Berghain, Hertha v Union on Monday, culture on Tuesday, wandering/shopping on Wednesday and home on Thursday.
> 
> Any immediate February suggestions other than 'wrap up warm you tit?'.


Sunday at Berghain is a good idea  Sunday's are the best days and no queue!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2013)

Was considering a good nights sleep Saturday, an early morning breakfast and then a day of clubbing. Odd, but right.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 24, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Was considering a good nights sleep Saturday, an early morning breakfast and then a day of clubbing. Odd, but right.



Did this on last trip to Berlin... Got to Berghain about 9am. Fookin brilliant


----------



## crustychick (Jan 24, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Did this on last trip to Berlin... Got to Berghain about 9am. Fookin brilliant


there *can* still be a queue at around 8 or 9am - have been caught out by this before, the only time I have been we rocked up at 3pm on the Sunday (after being out all night & morning) it was rammed inside but no queue


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2013)

I so want to do a huge weekend all dayer, but also want to not spend my precious Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday curled up in a ball. Balance  Maybe I can afford to be a little bedbound Monday though, before the football


----------



## crustychick (Jan 24, 2013)

I reckon if you rock up at around 10am you'll be golden


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 24, 2013)

Even if you are a 50 something year old ....? (just a thought)


----------



## sunshine (Jan 25, 2013)

sunday afternoon at berghain is the best! I love when they open and close the shutters on the window to the beat and people cheer when the sunlight is coming in.... and the crowd in general is just so much better than friday or saturday night!

Has anybody been to kater holzig on monday mornings?


----------



## klang (Jan 25, 2013)

copliker said:


> Rote Rose in Adalbertstr as well.


 
Open around the clock. But murderers hang out there.


----------



## klang (Jan 25, 2013)

'Trinkteufel' across the road seems a bit friendlier / safer.


----------



## klang (Jan 25, 2013)

also worth checking out what's going on at 'Suedblock', at the other side of Kottie. Good venue for medium-sized gigs and parties. Lots of multi-kulti stuff going on there.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 25, 2013)

littleseb said:


> also worth checking out what's going on at 'Suedblock', at the other side of Kottie. Good venue for medium-sized gigs and parties. Lots of multi-kulti stuff going on there.


oh yes - I've been meaning to check that out


----------



## klang (Jan 25, 2013)

crustychick said:


> oh yes - I've been meaning to check that out


unisex loos!


----------



## crustychick (Jan 25, 2013)

littleseb said:


> unisex loos!


is that meant to be a good thing?! or is there something especially awesome about the loos?!

I love the loos in Berghain (Panorama bar)  they are where the party is at!


----------



## klang (Jan 25, 2013)

crustychick said:


> is that meant to be a good thing?! or is there something especially awesome about the loos?!


 
Well, they are very into their gender politics, they reckon there's not two sets of sexes but 79 (or thereabouts). To have a male and a female bog would discriminate against the remaining 77 genders. And to have 79 loos wouldn't be practical, so it sort of makes sense I guess.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2013)

crustychick said:


> iI love the loos in Berghain (Panorama bar)  they are where the party is at!


 


*makes important note to stock up on lying in bed doing nothing but feeling a tad grim on monday supplies*


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 25, 2013)

Balbi when are you off?  We're going back in May. Reading this thread is giving me the Berlin wants!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2013)

Two weeks tomorrow  But possibly planning a visit in April/May/June if this one goes well. I'm bound by half terms innit.

Summer I am doing Sziget


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 25, 2013)

Check out barbie deinhoffs if you have time... it's a tiny bar in kreuzberg, interesting mix of people and decent music... Theres quite a few bars on reveler strasse by the bridge... some cool street art round there too  you'll have a wicked time!


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2013)

On it - have a small notebook with all the places mentioned recently on the thread, because I am sad and don't want to miss out too  Last time I did Mitte and Suicide Circus in Friedrichshain - this time i'm heading apparently hipsterwards


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 25, 2013)

suicide circus is next to the bars on reveler strasse


----------



## Balbi (Jan 25, 2013)

I wasn't in a state to remember much about it - arrived at 3am after going out at 8pm, left at half 10. That was Thursday/Friday


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

ok so may Berlin trip.is booked... problem is don't know if i can wait till then... maybe i should marry a Germ


----------



## sunshine (Jan 29, 2013)

btw another great afterhour (imho) is sysiphos http://www.sisyphos-berlin.net/ especially in the summer....


----------



## Reno (Jan 29, 2013)

Last time I was in Berlin I checked out the Stadtgericht (Courts of Justice) near Alexanderplatz, which has a stunning art nouveau entrance hall and staircase. Worth checking out if you are into architecture.

http://wikimapia.org/4440508/Stadtgericht-Courts-of-Justice


----------



## Balbi (Feb 7, 2013)

Day after tomorrow 

noted locations of falafel, vor wien, barbie deinhoffs, revealar strasse, suicide circus, cookies and berghain on my map.

Any last minute additions urbs?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2013)

There are some delightful parks. Watch out for roaming bears though


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh and go visit the spooky abandoned funfair in Treptower Park.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 8, 2013)

Off to Berlin in three weeks time.

I plan on viewing the DDR museum, and the Sartre bar in Neukölln. . . any other things I should have a look at?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 8, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh and go visit the spooky abandoned funfair in Treptower Park.



We're going to see the xx play at Spree Park


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 14, 2013)

Balbi how was/is your trip?!


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 14, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Off to Berlin in three weeks time.
> 
> I plan on viewing the DDR museum, and the Sartre bar in Neukölln. . . any other things I should have a look at?


 
Haven't read the thread completely, but when I went last year I almost certainly read most of this.

The things I enjoyed the most which weren't obvious things were the Schwarzlicht Minigolf (UV crazy golf) in Görlitzer Park, Kreuzberg, and hiring a bike and riding around the city.The public transport is so good there it is quite easy to just stay on the U-Bahn and never quite know where anything is. Sometimes the routes are really indirect, and you'd be surprised if you did it on foot/bike. We went for a ride around Tiergarten which is a lovely, massive park and has a pub right in the centre. Probably not the best time of the year for this sort of thing, I suppose.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 14, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Off to Berlin in three weeks time.
> 
> I plan on viewing the DDR museum, and the Sartre bar in Neukölln. . . any other things I should have a look at?



If you are going to be in neukoln anyway then check Das Gift. It's a cosy kniepe style pub owned by members of mogwai. They have stowfords press on tap and sell walkers crisps... Also on Monday night they do a pub quiz which is just the thing after a heavy Sunday at Berghain


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 14, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Haven't read the thread completely, but when I went last year I almost certainly read most of this.
> 
> The things I enjoyed the most which weren't obvious things were the Schwarzlicht Minigolf (UV crazy golf) in Görlitzer Park, Kreuzberg, and hiring a bike and riding around the city.The public transport is so good there it is quite easy to just stay on the U-Bahn and never quite know where anything is. Sometimes the routes are really indirect, and you'd be surprised if you did it on foot/bike. We went for a ride around Tiergarten which is a lovely, massive park and has a pub right in the centre. Probably not the best time of the year for this sort of thing, I suppose.




Ooh im well up for the crazy golf at gorlitzer... possibly followed by a strongy b at tiki hearts... i NEED to move to Berlin


----------



## crustychick (Feb 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> We're going to see the xx play at Spree Park


US TOO!!!!!  it's going to be EPIC!


----------



## crustychick (Feb 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> If you are going to be in neukoln anyway then check Das Gift. It's a cosy kniepe style pub owned by members of mogwai. They have stowfords press on tap and sell walkers crisps... Also on Monday night they do a pub quiz which is just the thing after a heavy Sunday at Berghain


I have a love/hate relationship with that pub!

If you're in that area then A Bar is an always busy drinking hole. http://www.ae-neukoelln.de/


----------



## Balbi (Feb 14, 2013)

Didn't get into Berghain. Went to Tresor instead!

Was a fun trip, tempered by some bad news athome - fucking kald though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 15, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Didn't get into Berghain. Went to Tresor instead!
> 
> Was a fun trip, tempered by some bad news athome - fucking kald though.


 
As long as you've still got all your fingers and toes, it wasn't *too* cold.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 16, 2013)

Well, I'm going to see the Magic Flute in all its Masonic glory in the Duetsche Opern Hall, Berlin.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 21, 2013)

Quickly now - vegetarian restaurants in Berlin?


----------



## sunshine (Feb 22, 2013)

http://www.cookiescream.com/#/menu/

not your average restaurant and definitely good vegetarian food....
a bit pricey but you get a hell of a nice meal


----------



## crustychick (Feb 22, 2013)

sunshine said:


> http://www.cookiescream.com/#/menu/
> 
> not your average restaurant and definitely good vegetarian food....
> a bit pricey but you get a hell of a nice meal


Idris2002 - Cookies Cream that sunshine recommends really is very good. Until very recently it used to be my favourite veggie restaurant in Berlin. Pretty awesome - look at the website to discover how to find it (yes, you do have to go behind the hotel, and past the bins before getting to the door, go through the empty club rooms and then upstairs to the cooly industrially decorated restaurant. Booking is advised on a weekend for sure. It's very central on Friedrichstrasse.


Also, awesome is Lucky Leeks http://www.lucky-leek.de/ which is in a similar vain to Cookies Cream except a bit more vegan, but still kind of fine-dining-esque and seriously good eating. Booking also advised. Also pretty central, in Prenzlauerberg.

If you're looking for something a bit more casual then I would also recommend Viasko http://www.viasko.de/. Still a very, very nice restaurant, all vegan. They do a FANTASTIC brunch (imho the best vegan brunch in Berlin) on a Sunday 11am- 3pm. Booking also advised but you might be lucky. at 12 euros its certainly not the cheapest brunch in Berlin but I think it's worth it. Their regular menu is also great for lunch or dinner. This place is in Kreuzberg, near the canal.

For burgers you pretty much can't beat Yellow Sunshine near to by Gorlitzer Bahnhof U-bahn in Kreuzberg. They do lots of fake meat burgers, vegan burgers, veggie burgers, a vegan currywurst etc. http://www.yellow-sunshine.com/. Also check out Tiki Heart bar next door and Wild at Heart for some gigs if you're that way inclined.

Cafe Morgenrot in PB also do a pretty good brunch on a Friday, Saturday and Sunday - pay what you can afford between 5 and 9 euros http://morgenrot.blogsport.eu/

Back in Kreuzberg, Cafe V also seems pretty good, but I've only had coffee there and they get mixed reviews. Lausitzer Platz 12 10997

Another new one and a pretty good cafe, only open during the day is Rootz in Kreuzberg again. http://www.rootz-berlin.de/

If you're in deepest darkest Neukolln, I can also recommend a vegan pizza place, http://www.sfizyveg.de, and Kusskuss Cafe http://www.kusskussberlin.de/,Cafe Vux (amazing cakes!) http://www.vux-berlin.com/

Last few - in Friedrichshain. Ohlala Vegan French Cafe, https://www.facebook.com/ohlala.berlin and for a vegan doner, https://www.facebook.com/Voener. There is also a veggie place inside the Casseiopaeia complex, but I haven't tried that, but maybe worth checking out if you're in the area, http://emmapea.com/

Errr, that's it from me. You'll find all these and more on Happy Cow


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 22, 2013)

sunshine said:


> http://www.cookiescream.com/#/menu/
> 
> not your average restaurant and definitely good vegetarian food....
> a bit pricey but you get a hell of a nice meal





crustychick said:


> Idris2002 - Cookies Cream that sunshine recommends really is very good. Until very recently it used to be my favourite veggie restaurant in Berlin. Pretty awesome - look at the website to discover how to find it (yes, you do have to go behind the hotel, and past the bins before getting to the door, go through the empty club rooms and then upstairs to the cooly industrially decorated restaurant. Booking is advised on a weekend for sure. It's very central on Friedrichstrasse.
> 
> 
> SNIP
> ...


 
Vielen Dank, Kollegins!


----------



## crustychick (Feb 22, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> Vielen Dank, Kollegins!


kein problem! let us know where you end up


----------



## sunshine (Feb 22, 2013)

jesus,

crustychick you do know your way around berlin by now  next time I am in town I will deffo ask you for some advice....respect!


----------



## crustychick (Feb 22, 2013)

sunshine said:


> jesus,
> 
> crustychick you do know your way around berlin by now  next time I am in town I will deffo ask you some advice....respect!


well, I've lived here for 2 years, so I'd hope so!


----------



## crustychick (Feb 22, 2013)

oh, if you like Ethiopean food, then http://www.langanoberlin.de/ is pretty good too. Not all veggie of course, but has maybe 3 or 4 veggie options. love it. also near the canal in Kreuzberg 

AND near to one of my favourite bars, http://www.ankerklause.de/index.php


----------



## sunshine (Feb 22, 2013)

ah ankerklause what a strange/lovely place on the canal....been drinking there a few times! I think its been around for a long long time and it somehow feels very unpretentious and its near one of my dearest friends place, he lives in Pannierstrasse, Neukölln....so that place always comes in handy for a last drink before heading home....


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, in the end. . . it turned out that the Deutsche Oper thinks its still acceptable to use blackface in its productions.

I know the character in question in the Zauberflote is meant to be Moorish, but they portrazed him using the most deplorable racist caricature imaginable. Anyway, a letter of complaint has been sent.

Deutsche Oper? Deutsche opfer, more like.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 22, 2013)

Back to Berlin in less than four weeks! Very much excited... Getting an apartment, works out as to be the same price as the hotel we stayed at last time (Michelburger) and we can have a cuppa etc when we want...  im gonna try and get to the maur park flohmarkt.. that's if berghain doesn't steal me away again...


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 10, 2013)

its next week now... does anyone have any recent recommendations.... anyone been to spree forest/gherkin land? any new cool bars or clubs to check?

cheers all x


----------



## crustychick (May 14, 2013)

ohhhhh, you should check out the Labyrinth at Wilde Renate! http://www.exberliner.com/reviews/into-the-labyrinth/

I wouldn't bother with the Spreewald unless you want to go canoeing or kayaking around the canals. It's also nice if you like oldie style sedate, twee villages & gherkins. But the weather is not super-great at the moment.

Have you been to the Grunewald? It's a forest which is closer to Berlin & accessible by S-bahn. You can do a nice cycle trip there along Grunewaldsee, Krumme Lanke & Schlactensee. We swam in the Schlactensee only a week ago! Also, if you're in the Grunewald you can check out the Teufelsberg http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teufelsberg you can sneak in and climb to the top and take photos.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 14, 2013)

Labrynth looks great will def check it out and that anchor looking place


----------



## crustychick (May 14, 2013)

Ankerklause? it's a nice bar and right on the canal. 

Also, do you like punk bars? Come to Syndikat on Weisestrasse. Your non-touristy, totally genuine, Berlin punk bar. Do you like cocktails? Then another good bar, just round the corner from Syndikat is Circus Lemke on Selchowerstrasse. Both of these are in deepest, darkest Neukolln, but handily close to my house!

If you like markets there is a good/big "Turkish" market on on Maybachufer (which is just by Ankerklause) on Tuesdays and Fridays. Also Saturdays but it's smaller then.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 14, 2013)

Oooh punk pubs yes... Cocktails also good. Thanks for recommendations...

Id quite like to try an nontouristy flohmarkt aswell. Last time we went to one just next to Berghain by ostbahnhof, I think. It's all a bit hazy


----------



## crustychick (May 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Oooh punk pubs yes... Cocktails also good. Thanks for recommendations...
> 
> Id quite like to try an nontouristy flohmarkt aswell. Last time we went to one just next to Berghain by ostbahnhof, I think. It's all a bit hazy


After Berhain perchance? 

The Maybachufer flohmarkt is certainly where lots of Berliners go, but also visitors. Actually it's less of a flohmarkt than just an actual markt 

The Boxhagener Platz flohmarkt in Friedrichshain is also nice. 

And there is a HUGE flohmarkt at Treptower by Arena/Club de Visionaire. Sadly CdV is now covered and doesn't look anywhere near as good as it used to be,, but I haven't been since then...


----------



## crustychick (May 14, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Oooh punk pubs yes... Cocktails also good. Thanks for recommendations...


If you go to either of these, let me know and I'll come meet you and take you on a pub tour of the neighbourhood!


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 14, 2013)

Looking at weird old stuff after a filthy techno session is more fun than it might sound


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 14, 2013)

crustychick said:


> If you go to either of these, let me know and I'll come meet you and take you on a pub tour of the neighbourhood!



Sounds great


----------



## Limerick Red (Jun 19, 2013)

Goin to Berlin next month for 4 days, 1.5 will be taken up with being on the piss for a football match, but the others I have no plans,anyone being on this http://revolutionaryberlin.wordpress.com/ ?
any other things like this that people could recommend?
Also Im sure the place is rotten with them, but any recommendations for good vegan restaurants/cafes?


----------



## crustychick (Jul 8, 2013)

Limerick Red said:


> Goin to Berlin next month for 4 days, 1.5 will be taken up with being on the piss for a football match, but the others I have no plans,anyone being on this http://revolutionaryberlin.wordpress.com/ ?
> any other things like this that people could recommend?
> Also Im sure the place is rotten with them, but any recommendations for good vegan restaurants/cafes?


Sooooo many awesome veggie and vegan places.... And I don't have time now to list them all. BUT, Viasko in X-berg does the best all you can eat vegan brunch on Saturdays and Sundays. Need to book though. Also very good normal menu too but the brunch is superb. 

Also, Lucky Leek in PB is v good for a mediumly fancy vegan meal.

Cookies Cream is also excellent for a über hip poshish veggie meal but not so good for vegans. 

Check out Happy Cow for other suggestions as there are loads of good places with new ones springing up all the time... 

Oh, vegan hot dogs at Hot Dog Soup in Friedrichshain are great too!


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 8, 2013)

crustychick said:


> Oh, vegan hot dogs at Hot Dog Soup in Friedrichshain are great too!


This sounds great!! thank you


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 8, 2013)

3 days next week (son is working there for 6 months) - living in Kreuzberg ....looking forward to some tramping around on the cobbles ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2013)

Going again first week of August, can't wait. Love Berlin!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 9, 2013)

crustychick said:


> Sooooo many awesome veggie and vegan places.... And I don't have time now to list them all. BUT, Viasko in X-berg does the best all you can eat vegan brunch on Saturdays and Sundays. Need to book though...


 
Just about says it all really.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 9, 2013)

crustychick said:


> Ankerklause? it's a nice bar and right on the canal.
> 
> Also, do you like punk bars? Come to Syndikat on Weisestrasse. Your non-touristy, totally genuine, Berlin punk bar. Do you like cocktails? Then another good bar, just round the corner from Syndikat is Circus Lemke on Selchowerstrasse. Both of these are in deepest, darkest Neukolln, but handily close to my house!
> 
> If you like markets there is a good/big "Turkish" market on on Maybachufer (which is just by Ankerklause) on Tuesdays and Fridays. Also Saturdays but it's smaller then.


 
theres a proper grimy anarchist punk bar over in Mehringdamm, The Clash, a barn of a place left over from the squatter era. Usually a gig or 2 at the weekend .

http://www.clash-berlin.de/

as regards weirdiness just a couple of streets away theres the zyankali bar, which has coffins for tables and who make their own absinthe and stuff, worth checking out

http://www.zyankali.de/


----------



## crustychick (Jul 9, 2013)

Limerick Red said:


> This sounds great!! thank you


Also, Café Morgenrot in Prenzlauer Berg do a brunch on Friday, Sat and Sun which is pretty good. It's an anarchist/punk collective place where you pay what you can afford.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 27, 2013)

We're heading to Berlin again later this week. Hoping to check the ATOMIC SUPLEX gig,  and catch up with crustychick got tickets to see st pauli vs union Berlin and possibly gonna check Ellen Allien at Watergate. Happyface


----------



## sunshine (Aug 27, 2013)

hey, if you are in berlin next weekend there is an excellent party at this location http://www.sisyphos-berlin.net/festsaal.html

The sysiphos party are excellent, they normally start friday and go on until moday morning. I like going there on sunday early afternoons as you can also chill outside and its fun to be there in daytime....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 27, 2013)

. . . . . or if you are in Berlin this weekend.

https://www.facebook.com/events/521084444629727/

I'm sure I could sort out freebees.


----------



## crustychick (Aug 27, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> We're heading to Berlin again later this week. Hoping to check the ATOMIC SUPLEX gig, and catch up with crustychick got tickets to see st pauli vs union Berlin and possibly gonna check Ellen Allien at Watergate. Happyface


 
ooooh, Ellen Alien at Watergate you say? I'd be keen for that. when is it???

also going to a friend's gig at Madame Claude's on Saturday if you fancy it  https://www.facebook.com/events/161061877423506/


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> . . . . . or if you are in Berlin this weekend.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/521084444629727/
> 
> I'm sure I could sort out freebees.


freebies you say?


----------



## crustychick (Aug 27, 2013)

sunshine said:


> hey, if you are in berlin next weekend there is an excellent party at this location http://www.sisyphos-berlin.net/festsaal.html
> 
> The sysiphos party are excellent, they normally start friday and go on until moday morning. I like going there on sunday early afternoons as you can also chill outside and its fun to be there in daytime....


 
anytime I have been there, the queue has been too long and the door policy almost as difficult as Berghain! But I've heard it's good...  Maybe Sundays are the best times to go...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 27, 2013)

sunshine said:


> hey, if you are in berlin next weekend there is an excellent party at this location http://www.sisyphos-berlin.net/festsaal.html


 
We tried to go to Sisyphos last time but I was too hammered after carnival and decided my bed was the best place for me! Maybe I'll have better luck this time 



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm sure I could sort out freebees.


 
Ah that would be aces... Shall I pm you our real names?



crustychick said:


> ooooh, Ellen Alien at Watergate you say? I'd be keen for that. when is it???
> 
> also going to a friend's gig at Madame Claude's on Saturday if you fancy it  https://www.facebook.com/events/161061877423506/
> freebies you say?


 
Saturday night, be great if you joined... Madame Claude isn't far so both could be possible


----------



## crustychick (Aug 27, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> We tried to go to Sisyphos last time but I was too hammered after carnival and decided my bed was the best place for me! Maybe I'll have better luck this time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have just discovered that my fella will be doing "backing dancing" for the Madame Claude gig so it should be a proper giggle


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Ah that would be aces... Shall I pm you our real names?


 
Please do.

I have not asked about a guest list so I can't promise, but it should be ok for a couple of people.I assume everything works the same in Berlin as it does everywhere else.
Even if it costs money (or I lose the names) i can't imagine we cost very much to go and see.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 28, 2013)

Cool cool. Absolutely no worries if not.... Do you know what time you're on at?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2013)

Flyer says 10pm.
That already sounds a bit late to me. I'll want to be in bed by then.


----------



## crustychick (Aug 28, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Flyer says 10pm.
> That already sounds a bit late to me. I'll want to be in bed by then.


 
 you know this means you won't be on until 11:30 at the earliest, right?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 29, 2013)

Hopefully they will have a little bed out the back for me.
http://www.blitzgigs.de/


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 12, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Hopefully they will have a little bed out the back for me.
> http://www.blitzgigs.de/



Ahhh what fun.... I'm so missing berlin!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2013)

Had a great time there in early August, really want to go back...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 13, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Ahhh what fun.... I'm so missing berlin!



I'm going back in a couple of weeks for a stag do. It's half term so I think I will take the family. I will have to start checking family friendly things to do. 
have you been to Hamburg? That was pretty good too, in fact maybe nicer than Berlin (though I did not get to see that much of either).


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 13, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm going back in a couple of weeks for a stag do. It's half term so I think I will take the family. I will have to start checking family friendly things to do.
> have you been to Hamburg? That was pretty good too, in fact maybe nicer than Berlin (though I did not get to see that much of either).


 
I've been to hamburg once. I liked it A LOT! Although i didn't seem much except the millentor, jolly roger pub and the eck! I made friends with the landlady by putting bonnie tyler on the juke box and singing along loudly


----------



## smmudge (Sep 13, 2013)

Berlin <3 

I'm here right now. It's awesome.

I spent ages in the DDR museum today. Pretty cheap to get in and really interesting, nicely  laid out and the East Berlin home reconstruction was like actually standing in one!(kind of reminded me of my childhood actually )

Seen loads of wall stuff. There's loads to do that you don't have to pay for, exhibitions and that (wall memorial site, holocaust memorials, topographie of terror). Tomorrow I think I'm going to visit Bertolt Brecht and Hegel if I can find them.

Young and free on a friday night in Berlin. I think this is why the universe was made yes?!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Berlin <3
> 
> I'm here right now. It's awesome.
> 
> Young and free on a friday night in Berlin. I think this is why the universe was made yes?!



YES

a little bit jel


----------



## smmudge (Sep 16, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> YES
> 
> a little bit jel



It's alright I'm back now  I had an amazing time though. I'm still not totally recovered!

I say this about most cities I go to, and to be fair I haven't been to many really, but I really really like Berlin, I think it's my favourite. And so much I didn't get to see, I'm defo going to have to go back soon.

Obviously apart from all the ace things to do and see, what I loved most was just the general laid back atmosphere and how respectful everyone seemed. I visited after spending a couple of days in Paris and the difference was staggering. In both places I was out on my own during the day wandering around, and lost count how many times in Paris over just 2 days I got random comments (which I could half understand) from passing men. One even starting shouting down the road after me when I ignored him, which when you're on your own in a fairly strange city is quite threatening. Paris was bad but you'd get that in London too. But there was none of it in Berlin! Not a single comment. A few people asking for money but at no point did I feel uncomfortable or like I had to be on my guard. You can even have a dance in a club without getting groped! Heaven


----------



## davesgcr (Sep 17, 2013)

Berlin is a remarkably civilised, beer- fuelled , uncrowded , affordable , interesting city. My eldest is working there at the moment and I must pay him another visit (soon) .....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 17, 2013)

smmudge said:


> It's alright I'm back now  I had an amazing time though. I'm still not totally recovered!
> 
> I say this about most cities I go to, and to be fair I haven't been to many really, but I really really like Berlin, I think it's my favourite. And so much I didn't get to see, I'm defo going to have to go back soon.
> 
> Obviously apart from all the ace things to do and see, what I loved most was just the general laid back atmosphere and how respectful everyone seemed. I visited after spending a couple of days in Paris and the difference was staggering. In both places I was out on my own during the day wandering around, and lost count how many times in Paris over just 2 days I got random comments (which I could half understand) from passing men. One even starting shouting down the road after me when I ignored him, which when you're on your own in a fairly strange city is quite threatening. Paris was bad but you'd get that in London too. But there was none of it in Berlin! Not a single comment. A few people asking for money but at no point did I feel uncomfortable or like I had to be on my guard. You can even have a dance in a club without getting groped! Heaven



I know EXACTLY what you mean by how chilled people are and respectful. Love that city...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a flight booked for April but i want to be there right fucking now


----------



## Greebo (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I have a flight booked for April but i want to be there right fucking now


All the more time to learn German first.  The weather'll be better in April too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

Greebo said:


> All the more time to learn German first.  The weather'll be better in April too.



True. Lessons are going pretty good actually


----------



## Greebo (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> True. Lessons are going pretty good actually


Glad to hear it.  

But I know what you mean about the time coming round too slowly.   I reckon I might have saved up enugh to go again in 2015.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Glad to hear it.
> 
> But I know what you mean about the time coming round too slowly.   I reckon I might have saved up enugh to go again in 2015.



I'll stop moaning now


----------



## Greebo (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I'll stop moaning now


Moan all you like, if it helps you wait.  FWIW your trip will help me wait.  

It only takes this long to save up because VP has to rest so much, which means flying and short stays just aren't possible.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 3, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Moan all you like, if it helps you wait.  FWIW your trip will help me wait.
> 
> It only takes this long to save up because VP has to rest so much, which means flying and short stays just aren't possible.



Does that mean you'll get to go on the train


----------



## Greebo (Oct 3, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Does that mean you'll get to go on the train


Yes.


----------



## slainte (Oct 11, 2013)

Hmm really gutted just missed a great job to relocate ..although we are going there either way me being Irish and my Wife coming from Berlin ..and our kids are being brought up bilingual..cant wait to chuck all the cameron small little England shit behind never been my thing anyway. .Her family is still there which helps. Reminds me of London around 10 15 years ago when you had squatting legally still and affordable rents etc. However Im sure that will change noticed its getting more and more expensive etc. 
hmm count down to relocate is going to happen either way.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 11, 2013)

slainte said:


> Hmm really gutted just missed a great job to relocate ..although we are going there either way me being Irish and my Wife coming from Berlin ..and our kids are being brought up bilingual..cant wait to chuck all the cameron small little England shit behind never been my thing anyway. .Her family is still there which helps. Reminds me of London around 10 15 years ago when you had squatting legally still and affordable rents etc. However Im sure that will change noticed its getting more and more expensive etc.
> hmm count down to relocate is going to happen either way.


It's getting really much more expensive - our rent has increased again recently and energy prices are high. Although there's currently a consultation on co-op energy which is interesting. 

when do you think you might move out ?


----------



## slainte (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry I mean move from the UK to Berlin..Im not from the UK anyway and we (as a family ) have no good reasons to stay in the UK.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 13, 2013)

slainte said:


> Sorry I mean move from the UK to Berlin..Im not from the UK anyway and we (as a family ) have no good reasons to stay in the UK.


yeah, I got that...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 22, 2013)

Can anyone recommend me a German verbs book please


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm going back in a couple of weeks for a stag do. It's half term so I think I will take the family. I will have to start checking family friendly things to do.
> have you been to Hamburg? That was pretty good too, in fact maybe nicer than Berlin (though I did not get to see that much of either).


 
Did you go as a family? Would be interested in family things to do over there (how times change!).


----------



## Thora (Oct 22, 2013)

We have been fairly frequently as have friends there so have summer and winter child friendly things to do.  Turns out the Stasi museum is not that child friendly though.


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

I bet!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 22, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Can anyone recommend me a German verb


aufsteltzenlaufen.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 22, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> aufsteltzenlaufen.


Raus mit dir!



MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Can anyone recommend me a German verbs book please


I think a trip into Grant & Cutler at Foyles might be in order.  A lot of the verb books and tables which they stock look useful, but it's partly down to personal preference and what layout is clearest for you.  FWIW if you've got one of the larger German-English dictionaries, that's probably got verb tables in it.
http://www.grantandcutler.com/books/section/GADB

BTW your German tutor might be able to recommend something.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2013)

Onket said:


> Did you go as a family? Would be interested in family things to do over there (how times change!).


No, with a band, but it looked quite family friendly.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 22, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No, with a band, but it looked quite family friendly.


I don't think Hamburg did particularly... not the bits that we saw anyway.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> I don't think Hamburg did particularly... not the bits that we saw anyway.



I thought Hamburg moreso.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 22, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought Hamburg moreso.


but all we saw was a punk nightclub and a long row of stripclubs and porn cinemas.
oh and that food market, but all that showed me was that virtually everyone in the city starts drinking beer at about 8.30am and are paralytic by 10:30.


----------



## Onket (Oct 22, 2013)

I want to go. 


Who will babysit my family?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 22, 2013)

We took our boy in summer when it was stinking hot. Found it fairly baby friendly, lots of people out with kids at night drinking in cafes, beer gardens and bars till late - although it was nearly 40c and that was prob preferable to an un air conditioned apartment. 

Went to a great Park where one of the monuments to Russian soldiers is, massive off the scale monument in a really nice park by the river. There was a great island with a beer garden on and you could hire motorised sheds to go down the river on. Someone landed a sea plane totally randomly. Great city.

Also I discovered - after the event sadly - from Manter on here that some berlin taxi drivers carry baby car seats and they have to pass an advanced test, so getting cabs to/from the airport etc is easy with very young kids.


----------



## crustychick (Oct 29, 2013)

hello folks. if you like contemporary art, I would really recommend going to see the Boros Collection. It's a private collection, housed in a WWII bunker. The building itself is exceptionally interesting (3m thick concrete walls!) and was bought in 2003 by Chrisitan Boros who then spent the next 5 years renovating the building to function as a gallery as well as building a glass walled penthouse on the roof. The current exhibition is the 2nd that they have held, the first having run for 4 years,  and each piece was hung by the artist. It is only open to the public at the weekend, by private tour and pre-booking several weeks in advance is essential. We really enjoyed it - it was pretty cool having someone lead you around and tell you what the artists intentions were and potential implied meaning and so on, as I'm an art ignoramus.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2014)

I absolutely loved Berlin, and this was my favourite bar:

















My favourite Berlin bar – Bar Mama, Hobrechtstraße 61 12047 Berlin


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2014)

It's a lovely city, going back again over the summer hopefully...


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 6, 2014)

I've just been. My date for saturday night turned out to be vapourware, so I was reduced to watching the World Cup on a big outdoor screen.

On my own. Alone.

This morning I went along to the German Historical Museum on Unter Den Linden. They have a great exhibition on right now about the First World War. One thing I didn't know is that the Austro-Hungarian empire dealt very brutally with civilians in the areas it occupied in the east. Ukrainian civilians were interned in camps where many of them starved to death. 

Also interesting stuff on the mountain war on the Italian front, an Askari's uniform from the East African campaign, footage of the first tanks, and loads of other stuff.

Later, on one of my fillings came out, and on returning home this evening, I managed to accidentally drop my passport in the toilet (really).

How was your weekend?


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 6, 2014)

_This morning I went along to the German Historical Museum on Unter Den Linden. They have a great exhibition on right now about the First World War. One thing I didn't know is that the Austro-Hungarian empire dealt very brutally with civilians in the areas it occupied in the east. Ukrainian civilians were interned in camps where many of them starved to death. 
_
Went here in around 1983/4 on a day trip to the "workers and peasants" state (aka the DDR) - fascinating , almost deserted - 20pf to get in and that included the left luggage (about 2p) , a sort of history with gaps - i.e. not much  on the UK bar Karl Marx lived  near Highgate, much on the anti-Fascist war with the support of our Russian "mates" etc. 

Just a bit one sided. Had a great day going out to the suburbs to see "real" East Berlin - (Pankow etc) - and am pretty sure got tailed for some of it. - interesting bag search at the Friedrichstrasse departure point.


----------



## WWWeed (Mar 10, 2015)

So I'm off to Berlin for three nights next month. I've never been before and given all the things to do I'd like to know what are the must sees?

For some reason I really want to check out the TV tower and do a wall walk/tour. Also is the Berlin WelcomeCard worth getting?

I'm staying in Alexanderplatz so I'm more or less smack bang in the middle of it.

English friendly places would be great as I know next to no German but I've got a few weeks to learn a word or two.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 10, 2015)

WWWeed
1) Don't panic - plenty of younger people in Berlin speak a bit of English, although if you can manage a bit of German, they tend to be a lot more patient and helpful.
2) Most of the really big tourist attractions have a lot of the guides etc in English as well as German.
3) The Fernsehturm (aka Telespargel) isn't cheap, but you won't regret going up it.  Even when crowded, the view's fantastic. Try to get your ticket before the day you want to go, as the queues can get very long and slow indeed. http://www.tv-turm.de/en/
4) For somebody with the usual amount of energy, on a short stay, and wanting to see the main sights, that card probably is worth getting.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 10, 2015)

Other must sees:
The World Clock in Alexanderplatz, featuring the time zones wherever the USSR had an ally.  It also looks like a piece of total WTF?
The Turkenmarkt (if you're in Berlin on the right day)
The Hauptbahnhof - this is how large railway termini should be done.
Brandenburger Tor (Brandenberg gate), Unter Den Linden (a long road, but plenty of chances to stop, and buses run along it), and the Siegersäule (die goldene Lulatsch).
Wall walks and tours can be booked, or even taken on the day you turn up - some on orange hire bikes from the Brandenberg gate.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 11, 2015)

Explore a bit of the old East - the old Jewish area around / up Orienerburgstrasse is very interesting (though the famous alternative Tacheles has gone - where even a 50+ year old like me and his mate had 2 good edgy evenings !) - Prenzlauerberg  - trendy now but still got pockets of "alternativism" - all a walk / tram ride from Alexanderplatz...


----------



## WWWeed (May 2, 2015)

Just wanted to say thanks for the recommendations. I got back yesterday evening and had an amazing time! Berlin is a great city, I will most definitely be going back soon. I only wish I had more time as 5 days wasn’t enough to do everything I wanted! I also managed to learn a bit of German so didn’t have too many issues getting around and buying things.

I got myself a Berlin WelcomeCard from the airport mainly so I didn’t have to worry about buying tickets for the trains, however the discounts on entry to places like the Fernsehturm, The Computerspielemuseum, and the Game Science Centre were very welcome.

However I have to say some of the best things I did are not mentioned in the WelcomeCard guide, so it's important to do your research before you go. I say it made the the difference between a good and an amazing trip.

Recommendations I'd like to add (in addition to the above) include:

Konnopke Imbiss for the obligatory currywurst.

Scheers schnitzel for the obligatory Weiner schnitzel.
Gedenkstaette Berlin-Hohenschoenhausen (Stazi Prison Tour)
Gesundbrunnen Bunker (Tour of the only untouched bunker in Berlin that's attached to Gesundbrunnen U-bhan station)
I'm a bit ashamed to say to say I didn't go on any wall tours or visit Brandenburger Tor as I'd hoped. The weather forcasts were about as wrong as they could get. When it was meant to have been raining it was glorious sunshine, and when it was meant to be sunny it was raining quite heavily so I played everything by ear. I did however have a wonder past the Berlin Wall Memoiral, had a walk around around the east side gallery, and have a quick look around Checkpoint Charlie (as it was round the corner from the Game Science Centre).


----------

